# Pepsi-cola / deco / basket-weave / soda bottle design pattern



## SODAPOPBOB

My latest research project might seem a little far fetched at first glance, but because it involves a particular style of Pepsi Cola bottle that most collectors have, I thought it might qualify as an interesting topic of discussion. It involves your everyday Pepsi bottle from the 1940s and is the one sometimes referred to as the "wave" bottle that has Pepsi-Cola embossed on the shoulder which is alternated with what can best be described as a "basket-weave" pattern. The bottle design was patented in 1940 and was produced at first with a paper label and later as an ACL (applied color label) bottle.

The primary focus of my research is threefold ...

1. To identify the origin of the Pepsi-Cola basket-weave pattern.
2. To search for other soda bottles that might have used the same exact pattern.
3. To identify the origin of the "Chevrolet" looking symbol on the George N. Mas patent.

~ * ~

During the course of my research I have looked at hundreds of various basket-weave patterns and the closest example I could find to the Pepsi-Cola pattern is one from the Cherokee Indians. It is referred to as a "Twill" weave and is very common on Cherokee baskets. But this is not to say that the basket-weave pattern on Pepsi-Cola bottles is definitely that of a Cherokee pattern, but rather that it most closely matches the hundreds of various patterns I have looked at. In the pictures that follow please notice that the most characteristic aspect to the basket-weave pattern in question is that it encompasses all of the various angles, including ...

1. Horizontal
2. Vertical
3. Diagonal

Also please notice that the almost identical pattern is used on both the 1940s Pepsi-Cola bottles as well as on the George N. Mas bottle patent 75,741 which was patented in 1928. Its this twelve year difference between the two patent designs that truly intrigues me and makes me wonder what was so special about that particular basket-weave pattern to cause two different designers to use it at two different times? But then again, maybe its just a generic pattern and has no specific source of origin whatsoever. I'm hoping by shedding some light on the basket-weave pattern that others might discover something about it that I might have missed and possibly be able to say once and for all time that the Pepsi-Cola basket-weave pattern originated from ... ????

~ * ~

As for the so called "Chevrolet" symbol on the 1928 George N. Mas patent, I tried to research that too but didn't come up with anything specific as to it's origin. However, I did discover that it is not identical to the Chevrolet symbol which was introduced around 1913. Notice the Mas symbol slants in opposite directions at the ends whereas the Chevrolet symbol slants in the same direction (to the left) at the ends. One idea I had for the Mas symbol is that it might be related to some kind of cross or possibly a Native American thunderbird, but my findings in this regard are inconclusive at present and I am still searching as to where the Mas symbol might have originated. 

~ * ~

I decided to lump all of my various links together on this first page which can be accessed now as well as later for future reference. The various pictures that follow will be individually titled and relate to the information on this first page as well as the links where I found some of the pictures that follow.

~ * ~

If you have any insights regarding all of this and/or examples of other soda bottles that have the same distinctive "twill basket-weave pattern," please share that information and pictures with us.

Thanks a lot. I hope you find this thread to be both interesting as well as fun.

Sincerely,

Sodapopbob

~ * ~

Various Links:

Pepsi Cola Patent Link: James S. Steelman

PS://www.Google.com/patents/USD120277?pg=PA2&dq=bottle+120,277&hl=en&as=X&ei=gz8KUvrzIPDYyQGOloC4Dg&ved=0CDYQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=bottle%20120%2C277&f=false

George N. Mas Patent Link:

https://www.google.com/patents/USD7...0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=bottle 75,741&f=false

Bill Lockhart Link: With use of the word "Basketweave" related to Pepsi-Cola bottles

http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/epchap7c.pdf

Cherokee Basket Link: With the Similar Basket-weave pattern

http://www.cyberrug.com/cherokee_antique_basket_12911.htm

According to Wikipedia the Cherokee were principally located in Georgia, North Carolina, and East Tennessee

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherokee


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Close Up of Basket-Weave Pattern on Pepsi-Cola bottle ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

George N. Mas 1928 patent with almost identical basket-weave pattern ... Plus so called "Chevrolet" symbol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Circa 1880-1890 Cherokee Basket with similar pattern ... From north Georgia


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Chevrolet "Bowtie" symbol introduced around 1913 ... Notice the angles at the ends


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the Pepsi-Cola patent link again that didn't copy/paste properly the first time ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Check this out ... I just this minute discovered it


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

As I said earlier, I'm not certain the basket-weave pattern on the Pepsi and Deco bottle is Cherokee, but the more I look at examples from various other tribes the more I like the patterns of the Cherokee. This link shows example patterns of Cherokee baskets as well as pottery ...

  http://www.gustavslibrary.com/cherokeearts.htm

 ~ * ~

 Pottery


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Cherokee Basket / Cropped Close Up ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a sideway view of the Pepsi-Cola basket-weave pattern ...


----------



## celerycola

If you think the 1940 Pepsi design was based on the 1928 bottle, then it must be inspired by Egyptian baskets found in King Tut's tomb.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> If you think the 1940 Pepsi design was based on the 1928 bottle, then it must be inspired by Egyptian baskets found in King Tut's tomb.


 
 Could be ... but to be honest, that possibility never even once occurred to me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Apparently there are three basic styles of basket weaving techniques, which are ...

 1.  Coiled
 2.  Twined
 3.  Plaited

 I'm no basket expert, but it appears the majority of the ancient Egyptian baskets were of the "Coiled" variety, whereas the pattern on the two bottle patents is more like that of the "Plaited" variety.    

 http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/basketry.htm

 In all plaited basketry, construction elements are active and strips of material are woven into baskets by passing under and over each other usually at regular intervals. The continuous intersections of the plaited constructional elements provide a cohesive unit, so no additional stitching is usually required except, in some examples, to secure the edges. Of the three types of basketry classes, the coiled types were by far the most commonly produced in ancient Egypt. There was a wide variety of materials used to produce baskets produced by the ancient Egyptians.

 ~ * ~

 However, I'm still liking the Cherokee variety, which appears to be of a non-coiled technique and similar to the two bottle patent designs. The Cherokee example below is referred to as a "Double Weave."

 Cherokee Double Weave Basket ~ Late 1700s early 1800s

 http://www.knoxnews.com/photos/galleries/2013/may/25/celebrating-50-years-of-the-mcclung-museum-of/

 "The McClung Museum of Natural History and Culture includes a number of Native American objects. This Cherokee-made lidded double-weave basket was made in the late 18th or early 19th century."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Cherokee basket patterns ~ Including various "cross" designs ...

 1. Cross on a Hill
 2. Peace pipe
 3. Chief's daughters

 Click on images for info and to enlarge ...

 http://www.wcu.edu/library/DigitalCollections/CraftRevival/crafts/basketindex/index.html

 I wonder if George Mas was trying to incorporate various Native American patterns and symbols on his 1928 bottle patent? I'm also wondering what Pepsi-Cola and baskets might have in common?

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 Cherokee cross-on-a-hill design ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Side-topic ...*

 It looks as if our mysterious Mr. Mas was a bit of a pirate ...

 George N. Mas vs. The Coca Cola Company ~ Regarding a 1937 Eugene Kelly bottle design

 https://bulk.resource.org/courts.gov/c/F2/198/198.F2d.380.6384_1.html

 Eugene Kelly Coca Cola Bottle Patent ~ 1937 ~ Hobbleskirt/Contour bottle variation

 https://www.google.com/patents?id=5odqAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false

 This is the only George N. Mas bottle patent I could find near to the 1938 date mentioned in the lawsuit and might be the one the Coca Cola Company sued him for because of the slim waist design. Either that or the 1938 bottle was never patented or else I just can't find it if it was patented. 

 https://www.google.com/patents/USD104696?pg=PA2&dq=george+n+mas+1937&hl=en&sa=X&ei=6CYMUprlK6eayQGW-4CgBg&ved=0CDYQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=george%20n%20mas%201937&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Correction/Clarification ...

 It appears the October 15, 1938 bottle was never filed on that date nor ever patented that I can find any reference to. In fact, it appears the 1937 patent I posted was George N. Mas' last bottle ever. Hmmm ... If so, I wonder why? Maybe its because the Coca Cola Company kicked his you-know-what!

 After this its "Back to Baskets" (Lol)  [] 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a sampling of early Pepsi-Cola bottles with original paper labels leading up to one of the first 1940 patents ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Currently on eBay for $240.00 ...*

 Based on the seller's description I believe it's a LGW (Laurens Glass Works) bottle from 1943

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1900s-PEPSI-COLA-SCRIPTED-DOUBLE-DOT-PAPER-LABEL-ELKIN-NC-MINT-BEAUTY-/171090993445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d5d16125


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I wonder which came first - the 1940s Pepsi Cola bottle carrier (paper sack) pictured below or the 1940 basket-weave bottle itself? Notice the sack has a basket-weave pattern printed on it. I scanned the image from page 397 of Allan Petretti's 2003 book, "Soda Pop Collectibles Price Guide." There are a total of 31 bottle carrier sacks shown in the book, 8 of which are Pepsi Cola sacks, but the one pictured here is the only one with a basket-weave design on it.

 Scroll to page 211 on this link and you will see a color image of the same sack. The link is to the 2002 book, "Warman's Pepsi Field Guide," by Bob Stoddard.

 http://xrl.us/bpof73

 ~ * ~

 Coincidence or direct connection to the bottle design?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The weave pattern on the paper sack appears to be what is typically referred to as the *under-and-over* technique. But the bottle seems to have a somewhat different pattern which I am still trying to properly identify - with the Cherokee pattern being the best I have been able to come up with so far.

 This link shows an example of the basic under-and-over weave technique ...

 http://www.wikihow.com/Understand-Basic-Basket-Weaving-Techniques

 This picnic basket is a good example of under-and-over weaving and is similar to that on the Pepsi Cola bottle carrier sack.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of picnic baskets, perhaps the basket weave pattern on the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle was the company's way of suggesting ...

 "*Have a picnic with an ice cold bottle of Pepsi Cola*"

 Or ...

 "*Take Pepsi Cola along on your next picnic*"

 Or ...

 "*Pepsi Cola is like a picnic in a bottle*"

 I think you get the general idea. But whether this is bunk or not, I can't really say at the moment and need to dig a little deeper into that picnic basket and see what other goodies it might contain.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Back to the bag for a moment ...

 I currently have little doubt that the 1940s Pepsi Cola paper bottle carrier was intended to represent a picnic basket - but whether or not the same thing applies to the bottle I can't honestly say at the moment.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I have been looking around for a color picture of the 1940s Pepsi Cola basket bag and this is the only one I have been able to find so far. Unfortunately I was unable to enlarge it ...


----------



## RCO

I have a pepsi cola paper label bottle , I got it at a yard sale earlier this year . posted it before but didn't get any replies . it has an RD date of 1941 on bottom . for pepsi cola company of Canada and from a local bottler in Orillia Ontario but only top label remains . don't really know much more about the bottle or how rare or common it might be . i'm sure paper label is rare as its from a small town but not sure about bottle itself .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

RCO ~

 Thanks for sharing your bottle. I'm not sure if the so called "wave" bottle was used prior to the 1940 patent, (some bottle designs were produced before they were patented) but your 1941 is likely one of the earliest. Would you believe I'm actually cropping close up images and comparing the weave patterns to see if they vary or are identical? It's quite a time consuming task and I will post my findings at a later date. Another thing that came to mind is the term "Wave" design. I'm not sure by who or when the term was first introduced but it appears to be a fairly common term these days and used by various collectors as well as in books, etc. Have you ever noticed that if you add an 'e' to wave it becomes ...

 W*e*ave

 Crazy stuff!

 I'll be back

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 Based on what I have been able to find out, the term "wave bottle" (for the 1940 thru 1958 Pepsi bottles) refers to the repeating curvature design around the bottle that apparently looked like rolling waves to someone. By the way, the so called "swirl" Pepsi bottles were first introduced around 1958.

 Who knows, maybe the guy who first used the term "wave" actually meant "weave" but it was a typo of some kind and he either misspelled it or accidently forgot to include the 'e' 

 So with this said, I've decided to rewrite history and am now officially calling it  ...

*The Pepsi-Cola Weave Bottle* [sm=thumbup.gif]

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> So with this said, I've decided to rewrite history


 
 Nothing new about that Bob.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Coincidence or Connection?*

 When I initially started my search for various basket-weaves that might best match those embossed on the 1940 thru 1958 Pepsi-Cola bottles, I had no particular pattern in mind and just began searching at random. I especially did not have any particular Native American pattern in mind. In fact, Native American patterns were the farthest thing from my mind at the time. It was only because of a time consuming process of elimination that the Cherokee pattern kept popping up as a possible candidate for the source of the pattern. And now, after doing some additional research, I discovered the following ... 

 (As you will see, North Carolina is a common denominator).

 ~ * ~

 Pepsi Cola ~ A Brief History

 http://www.sirpepsi.com/pepsi11.htm

 "Born in the Carolinas in 1898, Pepsi-Cola has a long and rich history. The drink is the invention of Caleb Bradham, a pharmacist and drugstore owner in New Bern, North Carolina."

 ~ * ~

 Cherokee:

 http://www.nps.gov/trte/historyculture/north-carolina.htm

 "In late May 1838, members of the U.S. Army entered the Cherokee homelands in western North Carolina, physically removed thousands of Cherokee residents from their homes and marched them to a series of six nearby, impromptu forts or camps."

 http://nc-cherokee.com/

 "The Eastern Band of Cherokee, which is the only tribe in North Carolina that is recognized by the federal government, is located in western North Carolina in our traditional homelands."


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> George N. Mas 1928 patent with almost identical basket-weave pattern ... Plus so called "Chevrolet" symbol


 
 There is only one problem with Mas being the originator of that symbol, and that is that the symbol is from the teens not 1928. Mas was just ripping off Chevrolet for a bottle design. Below is an interesting examination of the origin for the Chevrolet bowtie.

 http://home.earthlink.net/~scrippsbooth/chevbowtiehistory.html


----------



## T D

> Who knows, maybe the guy who first used the term "wave" actually meant "weave" but it was a typo of some kind and he either misspelled it or accidently forgot to include the 'e'
> 
> So with this said, I've decided to rewrite history and am now officially calling it ...


 



 I really don't know why I even respond anymore to these statements.  I read this last night at about eleven.  I had for three hours previously been broadcasting a high school football game on the radio.  My job for the actual 48 minutes of the game is to let those not in attendance know what is going on in the game.  I can make the game as exciting or as boring as the situation dictates.  I try to use different analogies, stories, experiences, etc. to describe what is going on.  If the running back carries the ball off right tackle and then down the right sideline and is tackled out of bounds, then that's what I call.  I may describe it in a different way each time that certain action happens, but it is still a running back taking a handoff off tackle then going down the right sideline and being tackled out of bounds.  As I sat there and read this, I likened it the football game.  What if I started saying well he started to go left, but it looks like he changed his mind because there was one fellow over there on the defense that was particularly mean looking because he had snot running down his nose and didn't like running backs that wore number 32 on their jersey.  And then the next play was no gain on a quarterback sneak.  I can't say the quarterback was about to pass, but decided against it because the defenders were definitely in a mindset to intercept any passes that he may have thrown on that play.  Or what about just changing things around to suit what I want to happen.  Would that be fair to the mass of people out there listening and expecting me to give them an accurate version of what is really happening?  

 I know this is a weak analogy, but it is somewhat appropriate.  If we are all in a chat session or talking at a bottle show or in a thread discussing different possibilities, or maybe it was this or that, then ok.  But you when you start a thread in a manner that you do, in the name of research and documentation, then it needs to be just about documentation.  Every time you throw statements like the one highlighted above around, then it cheapens and devalues all the other hard work that goes into it, and it cheapens the hard work that all the other researchers are doing.  We all need to be careful that the research we do is never construed as being done to either increase the value of what we are researching or to increase the value (or relevance) to what we want the conclusion of our research to be.  When the running back runs off right tackle, down the right sideline, then out of bounds, then it is my job to describe it in the best way I can factually.  Anything more is not fair to the masses that depend on me to get the correct information to them.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

With all do respect, if certain members haven't figured out by now that my research methods typically involve throwing as much information as I again against the wall and then hoping some of it sticks that will help us appreciate a slightly deeper aspect to soda bottle collecting, then I guess they will never figure me out. Please don't think I am not aware of some of the crazy stuff I come up with from time to time because I am acutely aware of it and, in fact, do it intentionally at times just to add some spice to things. Plus, I would much rather zig-zag around on non-typical topics that interest me personally than I would by starting a thread that starts out with ... 

 I found this old Pepsi Cola bottle with a chip on the lip and think it's from the 1960s but I'm not sure and was hoping someone knew something about it and how much it might be worth? By the way, the paint is almost entirely gone from the bottle and I was wondering if this hurts the value?

 ~ * ~

 Or would you rather I involve myself with a thread, no matter how crazy it might start out, that invites you to click on and take a close look at the two names at the top of the following 1940 census where you will discover two James Steelman's, both from Millville, New Jersey, both employed at a glass factory - one of which was a mould maker and one a draftsman? I'm not sure yet which of the two James Steelman's designed the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle but I'm pretty sure one of them did. 

 http://xrl.us/bposq4

 ~ * ~

 Discovering something about the man who designed the Pepsi Cola bottle might not be of interest to everyone, nor is it a major revelation, but I find it extremely interesting as it adds to my quest of trying to see the world through the eyes of a bottle designer and hopefully someday figuring what made them tick and, most of all, exactly what it was that influenced their design choices. So if you think this so called quest of mine is a bad thing, then that's your prerogative. But please don't deny me my own prerogatives which include off the wall topics related to soda bottle collecting. And if I jump to conclusions at times, so what, no big deal. In other words, don't take things so seriously - its just a soda bottle forum and not the end of the world. I seriously doubt anyone will be mislead or harmed by any of my meandering's and instead will hopefully find a gem or two among them they can tuck away for a rainy day when they have nothing better to do than read through forum threads like this and wonder what all the fuss is about.

 Who would have thought that a little ol' basket-weave embossing on a little ol' soda bottle could possibly be of any interest?

 Answer?  I do!

 Respectfully,

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 [ Patent Link ]

 https://www.google.com/patents/USD120277?pg=PA2&dq=bottle+120,277&hl=en&sa=X&ei=U9YLUrCFEqfF2AWEu4CICA&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=bottle%20120%2C277&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's another fun census site you can join for free.

 http://www.findmypast.com/

 When it opens, start by typing in ...

 James S Steelman
 Millville

 ... then just follow the prompts for joining and you will be able to see the original census record(s) - plus you'll be able to zoom in on it for easy reading. Which of the two James Steelman's do you think designed the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle - the mould maker or the draftsman?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 The glass factory mould maker was 48 years old in 1940

 The glass factory draftsman was 27 years old in 1940

 Hmmm ... I wonder ... [8|]

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'll just throw this against the wall and see if it sticks ... (Providing my math is correct).

 I'm thinking the two James Steelman's were father and son - both from Millville, New Jersey and both glass factory workers. The father (48 years old in 1940) being the mold maker - and the son (27 years old in 1940) being the draftsman. The older Steelman was born around 1892 and the younger around 1913. 

 The earliest James S. Steelman bottle patents I have found (several of them) are from 1934 - which is when the older Steeman was around 42 years old and the younger Steelman was around 21 years old. I suppose its possible that a 21 year old man could have been designing and patenting bottles at that age, but I think it more likely that it was the older man.

 Most of the James S. Steelman bottle patents list him as an assignor for the Whitall Tatum glass company located in Millville, New Jersey which, in 1938, became the Armstrong Cork Corporation. James S. Steelman has patents as assignor for both companies.

 If my observations are correct, then it means the designer of the 1940 Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle was very likely a mold maker working for the Armstrong Cork Corporation at the time. Of course, the 1940 patent list James S. Steelman as an assignor for the Pepsi Cola Company at the time, but this doesn't necessarily mean that an "assignor" is a full-time employee of a particular company. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 Please be reminded that Earl R. Dean was a mold shop foreman when he designed the Coca Cola prototype bottle in 1915 for the Root Glass Company. So I don't think it was all that uncommon for mold guys to also be bottle designers. Who better to know the intricacies of bottle design than a mold maker?

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I'm thinking the two James Steelman's were father and son - both from Millville, New Jersey and both glass factory workers. The father (48 years old in 1940) being the mold maker - and the son (27 years old in 1940) being the draftsman.
> 
> Bob


 

 I'm currently attempting to put together a brief biography of James S. Steelman (The designer and patentee of the 1940 Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle) and found this reference to a James S. Steelman *Sr.* Although unconfirmed at the moment, I'm thinking this is a reference to the older mold maker and that he was the father of the younger draftsman. This is the only reference I have found so far using the designation of "Sr. / Senior."

 James S. Steelman Sr. ~ Rotary Club President ~ Millville, New Jersey ~ 1944-1945

 Scroll to the second page shown = Which is page 138

 http://www.woodburynjrotary.org/IMupload/020%20Millville.pdf

 Although hard to come by and very time consuming, I'm finding some other interesting stuff related to James S. Steelman, which I will post just as soon as I have it organized properly.

 Bob


----------



## jblaylock

Digging a bit deeper into Pepsi history shows that Charles Guth purchased Pepsi in 1931, but was later absorbed by candy company Loft Inc. in 1941 to become the Pepsi Cola Company.  The headquarters was based in Long Island, but the company operated in the New York/New Jersey area.

 So it makes sense that the designer/mold maker would be in the New Jersey area.


----------



## morbious_fod

As with the scientific method, which is a much better analogy for the research that Soda is doing than a football game TD, you start out with a question, and then you research to find any "facts" which you can apply to that question. Eventually after you have observed, in this case researched every possibility, you can form a hypothesis. You take that hypothesis and test it looking for the flaws in your assumptions, possible connections or lack there of, and observations which led to that hypothesis thus testing it. Inevitably you will find that your assumptions, like the one you mentioned the misspelling of weave, were made in error, or aren't actually observable (provable) due to their being based on speculation. That being said any good researcher will tell you that you have to explore every possibility, because sometimes those assumptions pan out, but not always. Eventually you can move to the theory stage, but even then a fact may come along which turns that theory on its head. Even Gravity is still just a theory, facts are harder to come by.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I'll just throw this against the wall and see if it sticks ... (Providing my math is correct).
> 
> I'm thinking the two James Steelman's were father and son - both from Millville, New Jersey and both glass factory workers. The father (48 years old in 1940) being the mold maker - and the son (27 years old in 1940) being the draftsman. The older Steelman was born around 1892 and the younger around 1913.
> 
> The earliest James S. Steelman bottle patents I have found (several of them) are from 1934 - which is when the older Steeman was around 42 years old and the younger Steelman was around 21 years old. I suppose its possible that a 21 year old man could have been designing and patenting bottles at that age, but I think it more likely that it was the older man.
> 
> Most of the James S. Steelman bottle patents list him as an assignor for the Whitall Tatum glass company located in Millville, New Jersey which, in 1938, became the Armstrong Cork Corporation. James S. Steelman has patents as assignor for both companies.
> 
> If my observations are correct, then it means the designer of the 1940 Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle was very likely a mold maker working for the Armstrong Cork Corporation at the time. Of course, the 1940 patent list James S. Steelman as an assignor for the Pepsi Cola Company at the time, but this doesn't necessarily mean that an "assignor" is a full-time employee of a particular company.
> 
> Bob


 
 That is a huge assumption based on one census record (1940). Did you find them on earlier census records? It would appear that the 1920 census would shed more light on the familial relationship if there is one.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a sampling of some of the stuff I'm working and trying to make sense of. I'm not sure yet if Morris "Farmer" Steelman was related to James S. Steelman or not, but once I make some definite connections I will put everything together as best I can in a brief.

 Jesse S. Steelman ~ Born 1872  ~ Might be James S Steelman's father, uncle or some other relation ...

 http://books.google.com/books?id=geIGAQAAIAAJ&pg=PA260&lpg=PA260&dq=steelman+glass+millville+new+jersey&source=bl&ots=jnO9mDu10v&sig=d2czhtLyCj-ZEwa2VkGDICRBDrI&hl=en&sa=X&ei=_MgSUqrEKcqMyQGWwIDoCg&ved=0CF0Q6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=steelman%20glass%20millville%20new%20jersey&f=false

 ~ * ~

 Gayner Glass Works ~ Salem, New Jersey ~ June 1915

 "Another well known and popular worker at this place is J. S. Steelman, who also worked in Alton, Ill., a few years back. Mr. Steelman is originally from Millville, N. J. He will represent this local at the coming convention to be held in East St. Louis, Ill."

 http://reference.insulators.info/publications/view/?id=6469 

 ~ * ~

 Morris "Farmer" Steelman ~ Born 1875 ~ Baseball Player ~ Millville, New Jersey

 http://www.baseball-reference.com/players/s/steelfa01.shtml

 Baseball Almanac

 http://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/player.php?p=steelfa01


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 Because I can't find a specific genealogy for James S. Steelman, I have to search outside of the box and hopefully find some of his relations and possibly connect the dots in that manner. Its not easy and requires hours of time, but I enjoy it and I guess that's what counts most. And because I consider soda bottle collecting to still be in a certain state of infancy, I expect one of these days someone will come along and do an indepth publication about all of those amazing designers who came up with the wonderful soda bottles that we covet and collect today. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm still not sure if the 1940 census record I found earlier for James S. Steelman, who was born in 1892 and was a glass factory mold maker from Millville, New Jersey is the Pepsi Cola bottle designer. Nor am I certain if the gravestone pictured below is the same man. But you just gotta wonder how many James S. Steelman's could there possibly be from Millville, New Jersey?

 http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GSln=STE&GSpartial=1&GSbyrel=all&GSst=33&GScntry=4&GSsr=1121&GRid=25595890&

 ~ * ~

 Mount Pleasant Cemetery ~ Millville, New Jersey


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And who the heck was *Lewis* Steelman from Millville, New Jersey? Was he James' father or possibly an uncle? Whoever he was, he was in cahoots with Walter S. Wheaton in 1910. By the way, the Wheaton Glass Company was also located in Millville. But I couldn't find anything about the "Millville Glass Manufacturing Company" that's mentioned in the link.

 http://xrl.us/bpo46b

 ~ * ~

 "T.C.Wheaton Glass Company, later â€œWheaton Glass Companyâ€ , â€œWheaton Industriesâ€, (now Wheaton) , Millville, New Jersey (1888-to date)."

  http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/


----------



## morbious_fod

May be referring to the Malaga & Millville Glass Company, sometimes listed as Malaga and Millville Glass. There were tons of glass companies in the Glassboro and Millville area at one time. This company existed as early as 1904 and could have been bought and renamed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Morb ~

 Thanks for lending a hand - I appreciate it and am keeping notes.

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 I found this on another forum and thought it was mucho interesting. Credit goes to member 60miller. (Unedited)

*
 You heard of the Christmas Cokes dated December 25, 1923.  Well now there is the Valentines Day Pepsi Bottle.  This is the factory shelf Bottle from the Whitall Tatum Glass Company, which was sold to Armstrong.  The bottle style is the first standardized Pepsi Cola bottle form that Pepsi adopted in 1940 with the red, white, and blue.  THis bottle never had the red, white, and blue label applied.  It has the Pepsi Cola logo embossed around the neck of this crown top bottle, and the base is embossed with Des. PAT APP. FOR A40.  The Shelf sample label was confirmed by several Whitall Tatum experts.  Pepsi bottles were made at the Whitall Tatum plant and had pyro enamel sprayed onto them for the colored logo.  THe pepsi bottle is next to an known factory shelf CSC insulator with the Armstrong paper label from 1946.   THe label design matches.  The label reads: Shelf Sample, Pepsi Cola Co., 12oz RD Beverage, Wt. 14oz, Cont. 12oz @ 14 oz STD WGT., 7 1/8" From Bottom, m.s.o. 2 - 14 -40, reg. w -293.  The 12 oz refers to what the cotents of the bottle would hold, and the 14 oz is the weight of the glass bottle ( we weighed it).  The m.s.o. is the date of February 14, 1940, Valentines Day.  THe W- 293 must be some whitall tatum product code.  

 The bottle is a Whitall Tatum Factory bottle, but it was made during the Armstrong era, as Armstrong had just bought out Whitall Tatum a year or  two prior.  This is the factory shelf sample bottle from the Millville, NJ plant. 

 Although it looks like a plain old clear Pepsi bottle; It is a one of a kind bottle with huge historical significance.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Now compare the date on the Valentine bottle ...

 2-14-40 = February 14, 1940

 to the date on the patent ...

 Filed: February 6, 1940
 Patented: April 30, 1940


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 I wonder what *M. S. O.* stands for on the Pepsi shelf sample bottle?


----------



## bottleopop

The 6.5oz Brownie embossed bottle has essentially the same 'weave' pattern on it.
 There are some of them on ebay now.  (Ignore the 4-brownie 7oz embossed version.)
 Check patent D69353.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> P.S. ~
> 
> I wonder what *M. S. O.* stands for on the Pepsi shelf sample bottle?


 *Manufacturers Statement of Origin*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

bottleopop ~

 Great observation on the Brownie bottle. I have some comments and pictures I intend to post about it later, but first I want to try and grab epackage/Jim's attention and see if he can find the rest of this article ... 

 Glass Packer Magazine ~ *1940* ~ I think it says January on the cover

 Check it out ... ( I apologize for the long link but it wouldn't work properly when I shortened it )

 http://books.google.com/books?id=TkpPAAAAYAAJ&q=armstrong+cork+company+pepsi+cola&dq=armstrong+cork+company+pepsi+cola&hl=en&sa=X&ei=6hoUUoS6KqWzyAHCyICACw&ved=0CEsQ6AEwAQ


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

bottleopop ~

 I actually found that patent (see below) a few days ago but did not know it became a Brownie bottle. I too thought the pattern was similar but didn't think much more about it until I looked at one of the eBay Brownie bottles you mentioned. I will post a couple of close ups of the pattern in a moment ...

 Bob

 Brownie-like bottle patent

 https://www.google.com/patents?id=R6hrAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false

*Patent Number 69,353
 Filed:  October 1, 1925
 Patented:  February 2, 1926*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Pepsi Cola Pattern ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Brownie Pattern ...

 From eBay bottle

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROWNIE-Figural-Soda-Pop-Bottle-/330920902085?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0c6c3dc5


----------



## epackage

No luck with that Bob...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> No luck with that Bob...


 
 Darn ... but thanks for trying anyway. That heading is going to haunt me until I see the rest of the article ...

Analyzing the new Pepsi-Cola bottle:


----------



## OsiaBoyce

.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

By using the "From inside the book" [Search] box on the 1940 Glass Packer link, I was able to piece together a portion of the article. I used various snippets from page 558 of the magazine and came up with ...

 Merchandising Power From Limited Design

 By Charles G. Miller

 When, after more than 35 years of distributing its product in stock design bottles, the Pepsi Cola Company determined this year to put its soft drink into the consumer's hands in a new container. The problem was how to achieve distinction and merchandising power in approximately two inches of space. Handed to James Gordon Carr, industrial designer, the problem was hedged about with severe manufacturing and merchandising limitations. At the same time that the company wanted to get away completely from the conventional beer bottle shape, its plants all over the world were set up with bottling ma ...

 ~ * ~

 That's all I was able to come up with and I think the last (incomplete) word is either machines or machinery. I know there is considerably more to the article but I was unable to find it. I do not know if James S. Steelman is mentioned in the article nor exactly how he fit into the scheme of things with James Gordon Carr and Donald McLaughlin. 

 I did some follow up research on the names from the article, and even though I was unable to find anything on the author, Charles G. Miller, I did find the following related to James Gordon Carr ... 

 James Gordon Carr ~ Bottle Cooler Patent ~ 1940

 http://www.google.com/patents?id=4rFyAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false

 Donald McLaughlin 

 "He collaborated with James Gordon Carr on a Pepsi-Cola bottle design"

 http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=42680455

 http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/02/arts/design/02mclaughlin.html?_r=0


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 I believe the sub-heading "Analyzing the new Pepsi-Cola bottle" is located below the portion of the article I posted but is still on page 558.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~ P.S. 

 Here's a link to the initial snippet from page 558, which is what I started with to find the portion of the article I posted ...

 http://books.google.com/books?id=TkpPAAAAYAAJ&q=charles+g+miller+merchandising+power+from+limited+design&dq=charles+g+miller+merchandising+power+from+limited+design&hl=en&sa=X&ei=n_wUUuzFD4q5qAHE9IDoAQ&ved=0CDoQ6AEwAA


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If you thought this thread was taking some twist and turns earlier, just wait until you see this latest discovery. It started out when I found the Whitall Tatum / Armstrong Cork Company Pepsi Cola shelf bottle, which raised my curiosity about whether or not that company ever actually produced any Pepsi Cola bottles? So I looked on eBay and discovered that Armstrong Pepsi Cola bottles do in fact exist - both in the "wave" design as well as the later "swirl" design. (See eBay links below).

 And from there I decided to check out the patent on the later (1958ish) "swirl" bottle, and found ...

 Patent Number:  178,917
 Filed: June 17, 1955
 Patented: October 9, 1956 

 https://www.google.com/patents/USD178917?pg=PA1&dq=bottle+178917&hl=en&sa=X&ei=4gkVUpvGCOPqyQGg8YD4Ag&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=bottle%20178917&f=false

 ~ * ~

 And here's the twist part ...

 If you go back to the first page of this thread you will see where I said ...

 "Also please notice that the almost identical pattern is used on both the 1940s Pepsi-Cola bottles as well as on the George N. Mas bottle patent 75,741 which was patented in 1928"

 I also said later that I thought George N. Mas' last soda bottle patent was in 1937-38. But now I discover that our mysterious Mr. Mas didn't disappear from the scene after all. In fact, according to the following patents, not only did he not disappear but in fact designed not only one but two revisions of nothing other than the Pepsi Cola "swirl" bottle. Go figure! So I guess this is a case of "what goes around comes around." 

 George N. Mas Patents:

 185,296
 Filed: March 21, 1957
 Patented: May 26, 1959

 https://www.google.com/patents/USD185296?pg=PA1&dq=bottle+178917&hl=en&sa=X&ei=4gkVUpvGCOPqyQGg8YD4Ag&ved=0CD4Q6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=bottle%20178917&f=false

 185,557
 Filed: March 21, 1957
 Patented: June 23, 1959

 https://www.google.com/patents/USD185557?pg=PA1&dq=bottle+178917&hl=en&sa=X&ei=4gkVUpvGCOPqyQGg8YD4Ag&ved=0CDkQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=bottle%20178917&f=false

 ~ * ~

 Here's a couple of eBay links showing the Pepsi Cola Armstrong bottles ...

 "Wave" Bottle ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pepsi-Cola-Bottle-Armstrong-/380427743131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589342af9b

 "Swirl" Bottle ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEPSI-BOTTLE-1-PINT-10-FLUID-OUNCE-VINTAGE-1959-CRISP-ARMSTRONG-/330990927128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1098bd18

 ~ * ~

 I don't plan on digging too deep into the Pepsi Cola / George Mas connection, but I found it interesting and thought I'd share it. This thread has enough zig-zags without adding another one to it ... But then again, you just never know where it might wind up. (Lol) []

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. / Clarification

 I'm not 100% certain if the two 1959 George N. Mas patents were actually related to the Pepsi Cola Company, and need to do some more research to determine that. But if they weren't related, then they were second cousins and wide open for a infringement lawsuit by the Pepsi Cola Company ... that is if they were ever produced? Remember, George Mas was a pirate who was sued by Coca Cola over the 1937 contour bottle deal.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just bought this item on eBay and thought it would serve as good research material as well as a nice memento for this thread. Apparently its dated 1957, which would make it one of the last "wave" acl bottle items before the "swirl" bottles were introduced a short time later ...

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141042571255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 I forgot to mention that the seller described the blueprint as having to do with the Glenshaw Glass Company, but under magnification I don't see the word Glenshaw anywhere on it, but I do see Owens-Illinois, which is even better because I like Owens-Illinois stuff better than I do that of Glenshaw Glass. I realize its a print - but according to the seller's description it was a copy actually used by the design department. I will know more about it in a week or so and will post my findings after it arrives.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

By the way ...

 If you look at the seller's other items, he has numerous other blueprints and acl proofs. Some of which are ...

 Orange Crush
 Canada Dry
 Sun Crest
 7up
 Dad's Root Beer
 2-Way
 Whistle
 Hires 

 I believe all of them are "Buy It Now" for under $20.00 each. 

 Bob


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that the seller described the blueprint as having to do with the Glenshaw Glass Company, but under magnification I don't see the word Glenshaw anywhere on itBob


 It's attached to your print Bob...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Jim ~

 Thanks. I see it now and missed the lower section of images where it was located. But I'm still a little confused as to the Glenshaw / Owens-Illinois connection. Maybe I'll be able to make more sense of it after it arrives. 

 Thanks again

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record ...

 Here's the base on the eBay Pepsi "swirl" bottle by the Armstrong Company. According to the seller ...

 The bottom reads :

 DES PAT. 178917

 A

 Armstrong

 14           598

 28

 ~ * ~

 Which is the right patent number for the 1960s "swirl" bottle and confirms that Armstrong did produce them.


----------



## iggyworf

This is great stuff. I collect all Pepsi's and I am fascinated by how deep SodapopBob and all the other people delve into the history of this subject. (or other subjects as well) Although I don't have any info to interject, I just want to say I love all the detective work. Keep it coming!!!!!!!!!! Thanx everybody.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Steelman Update ...

 So far I have found approximately ninety Steelman names (Male & Female), all of which lived in Millville, New Jersey at some point. The birth dates range from as early as 1806. Its extremely difficult and time consuming to try and make the connections as to who beget who and when, but it appears that many of them were related. With so many Steelman's originating from one town, you'd think someone would have done a family history, but if one exist I have yet to find it. Other than the two James Steelman's I mentioned earlier, I am currently focusing on a ...

*Lewis Steelman* who was born in 1868 and was also involved in the glass industry. (Its starting to look as if everyone who lived in Millville was connected with the glass industry in one way or another). 

 Here are some tid-bits I found in connection with Lewis Steelman. ( I'm not sure yet, but its possible that Lewis was James S. Steelman's father. Lewis was 72 years old in 1940 ).

 As you will soon discover, Lewis Steelman was also an inventor and patent holder.

 ~ * ~

 1910 Reference

 http://books.google.com/books?id=VtUcAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA1290&lpg=PA1290&dq=lewis+steelman+millville&source=bl&ots=gDLMsHUBa_&sig=_Z1DgP2hgh0MXpxRpFHmCF39tEE&hl=en&sa=X&ei=pCQWUuatBKe-2AXI5YCACg&ved=0CD8Q6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=lewis%20steelman%20millville&f=false

 Striking Oil Reference ~ 1915

 http://books.google.com/books?id=_OAcAQAAMAAJ&pg=RA6-PA23&lpg=RA6-PA23&dq=lewis+steelman+millville&source=bl&ots=d4q0cAM0YH&sig=icQyy1FZwOGXtWivFEj6AqN8FqA&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ICUWUuTtF6Ln2AXamIHQBg&ved=0CDsQ6AEwAzgK#v=onepage&q=lewis%20steelman%20millville&f=false

 Bottle Machine Reference ~ 1915

 http://books.google.com/books?id=EfpYAAAAYAAJ&pg=PT351&dq=lewis+steelman+millville&hl=en&sa=X&ei=KB0WUtHhPMXR2AWPz4GIBg&ved=0CD8Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=lewis%20steelman%20millville&f=false

 Glass Machine Patent ~ 1912

 https://www.google.com/patents/US1021904?pg=PA2&dq=lewis+steelman+bottle&hl=en&sa=X&ei=YiAWUvaVNc202AXOwYDQBg&ved=0CEUQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=lewis%20steelman%20bottle&f=false

 Bottle Machine Patent ~ 1913

 https://www.google.com/patents/US1078965?pg=PA7&dq=lewis+steelman+bottle&hl=en&sa=X&ei=YiAWUvaVNc202AXOwYDQBg&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=lewis%20steelman%20bottle&f=false

 Mold Machine Patent ~ 1916

 https://www.google.com/patents/US1182811?pg=PA4&dq=lewis+steelman+bottle&hl=en&sa=X&ei=YiAWUvaVNc202AXOwYDQBg&ved=0CDkQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=lewis%20steelman%20bottle&f=false

 ~ * ~

 (To be continued)

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

correction ...

 Lewis Steelman's oil strike was in *1916* and not 1915. The date on the link I posted was a typo on my part. 

 In case you're wondering what this has to do with the 1940 Pepsi-Cola "wave" bottle ... its just a matter of connecting dots until I eventually find something specific on James S. Steelman himself. If I can find James' parents, I'm hoping the rest of the family history will fall into place so I can write a brief biography about the Pepsi-Cola man and his bottle.      

 This newspaper article is dated ...

*November 4, 1916*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 I appears to me that it would require a man of means to purchase "hundreds" of acres and build oil derricks. "Maybe" that money came from Lewis' bottle machine patents.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*James Shipley Steelman

 Draft Registration Card ...

 Born in Millville, New Jersey on January 26, 1892

 Age 25 at the time of registration ~ which would date the card to 1917  

 Assistant Foreman of the Whitman Tatum Company in 1917 at the age of 25*


----------



## nostalgia

Here is just some added info:

 Here's the Canadian 12oz 1940's version of the Pepsi-Cola bottle:






 Here's a close-up of the weaving:






 And finally here's a picture of the base of the bottle which is marked:

Pepsi-Cola Company of Canada Ltd​ Rd. 1941​ 4512​ 
 There is the upside-down triangle with a 'C' in it which represents the logo of the Consumers Glass Company of Canada; on the right of it is the number '6' which means this bottle was made in 1946.  

 My guess is that the number '4512' is the mold number at the glass factory.

 Hope this information will help and thanks for all of your research; fascinating!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

nostalgia ~

 Thanks a lot!

 And before someone corrects me ...

 That's *Whitall * Tatum on the registration card and not "Whitman" Tatum. (Another typo).

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm finally making some progress ...

 James Steelman

 Born on 1892 to Samuel Steelman and Margaret Shipley. James married Anna May Magee and had 2 children. He passed away on 1972.

 http://records.ancestry.com/James_Steelman_records.ashx?pid=38147588

  ~ * ~

 Samuel Steelman ... (Father to James)

 Born on 28 Mar 1868 to James Budd Steelman and Anna Seran. Samuel married Margaret Shipley and had 2 children. He passed away on 6 Apr 1932. 

 http://records.ancestry.com/Samuel_Steelman_records.ashx?pid=38133640

 ~ * ~

 Anna May Magee ... (Wife to James)

 Born on 1895 to James Magee and Rebecca Bailey. Anna May married James Steelman and had 2 children. She passed away on 1976. 

 http://records.ancestry.com/Anna_May_Magee_records.ashx?pid=23880235&te=1


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The 27 year old James Steelman (Born in 1913) that I discussed earlier could not have been James Shipley Steelman's son because I discovered that James Shipley Steelman had two daughters and no sons. Which resurrects the question as to which of the two men designed the 1940 Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle? I'm leaning toward it being the older James Shipley Steelman (Born 1892) because of the middle initial 'S' which is how his name appears on the 1940 bottle patent. I looked but could not find a middle initial for the younger Steelman, who I suspect he was either a nephew or some other relative. As I mentioned earlier, there were tons of Steelman's in Millville over the years and its tough figuring out who was related to who.

 Anyhoo, I'm going focus on James Shipley Steelman as being our man and see what else I can find on him.

 I'll be back.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 Another reason I'm leaning toward James Shipley Steelman is because of his draft card that shows him in the employment of Whitall Tatum in 1917-18. Remember, Whitall Tatum became Armstrong Cork in 1938 which is where the so called "shelf" bottle came from and is dated 1940. Its starting to look as if James S. Steelman might have spent his entire adult career with Whitall Tatum/Armstrong Cork. The writing on the bottle label might even be that of James S. Steelman.

 ~ * ~

 Is this the 'Holy Grail' of Pepsi-Cola bottles?


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> P.S. ~
> 
> Another reason I'm leaning toward James Shipley Steelman is because of his draft card that shows him in the employment of Whitall Tatum in 1917-18. Remember, Whitall Tatum became Armstrong Cork in 1938 which is where the so called "shelf" bottle came from and is dated 1940. Its starting to look as if James S. Steelman might have spent his entire adult career with Whitall Tatum/Armstrong Cork. The writing on the bottle label might even be that of James S. Steelman.
> 
> ~ * ~
> 
> Is this the 'Holy Grail' of Pepsi-Cola bottles?


 I don't even imagine it's in the top 10


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Jim / epackage

 But what if its a *prototype*?


----------



## epackage

If it was a prototype that didn't go into production or the prototype of the first Pepsi I'd say yes, being the prototype of a bottle that was mass produced and 47 years after the first Pepsi I don't think it would crack any Pepsi collectors top 10(ICBW). I think the Escambia hutches and many of the rare straight sides along with some of the other rarely seen Pepsis would be much more desirable to those people looking for these. Take that paper label off it and it's one of a billion others to me... 

 I wonder what others think???[]


----------



## epackage

I don't think anyone identifies this bottle as being Iconic like the hobbleskirt Coke...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I meant to say prototype "*wave*" bottle. If it were confirmed and documented as such, I suspect it would be in high demand and quite valuable.

 Speaking of Pepsi Cola prototypes ... (Swirl)

 Scroll to item number 268 ... (From 2007)

 http://www.rtam.com/americanbottle_42/cgi-bin/catalog.cgi


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And speaking of Coca Cola icons ...

 I thought this 1917-1918 draft card of Earl R. Dean was extremely interesting. Notice how similar it is to the James S. Steelman card. Both men were about the same age and both listed as "foreman's" - but for different companies, of course.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the Steelman card again for comparison ...


----------



## epackage

Wave bottle yes, weave with paper label no, but I'm not a soda guy so I guess anything is possible. Goodnight Bob, talk to you tomorrow...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm putting the finishing touches on the brief I have been working on for James S. Steelman and thought I'd add this last tid-bit of information before finalizing this thread.

 Scroll back to James' military registration card and you will notice that his place of employment in 1917-1918 was with the Whitall Tatum Company which was located at South Second Street in Millville, New Jersey. 

 The information on this following link involves a petition that James Steelman and his grandfather, Charles M. Shipley, were involved with in 1919 in connection with the Millville Traction Company. The company was a rail trolley line in the Millville area between about 1902 and 1922. Notice the address of the portion of rails that the state wanted removed - South Second Street. Which means the rail line in question was near or in front of the Whitall Tatum Company where I am assuming both James Steelman and Charles Shipley worked at the time. Because James was working at Whittall Tatum at the time of his military registration in 1917-1918, I thinks its safe to assume he was still working there in 1919. By the way, James' middle name, Shipley, is after his grandfather, Charles Matthias Shipley. 

 James Shipley Steelman was born in 1892 and was 27 years old in 1919 when he and his grandfather were members of a citizens committee to try and save the rail line. They apparently failed because the line ceased operation around 1922.

 http://xrl.us/bppsvs

 More later

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Correction/Clarification ...

 (I can't read my own notes) ... [8|]

 There were two Charles Matthis Shipley's. One was James Steelman's grandfather and one was an uncle. I'm not sure if they were Jr. and Sr. because they did not always keep records that way. The one on the committee with James was the uncle and not the grandfather. However, James' middle name was after his grandfather. I incorrectly stated that both men were employed by Whitall Tatum in 1919. Only James worked there at that time. I'm not sure what the uncle did in 1919, but I found a record for him from 1930 that listed him as a book salesman. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Did ja know that James S. Steelman also designed the Nichol Kola bottle? As far as I know this was the only other soda bottle besides the 1940 Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle that Steelman designed. Most of his bottles were medicinal and food types for the Whitall Tatum Company.

 James S. Steelman ~ Assignor to H.R. Nicholson Company, Baltimore MD. ~ 1940

 https://www.google.com/patents/USD121426?pg=PA2&dq=james+steelman+h.r.+nicholson&hl=en&sa=X&ei=7kgZUoTCDInEyQHz0IGIDg&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=james%20steelman%20h.r.%20nicholson&f=false

 I don't know much about Nichol Kola but I believe it was introduced around 1936.


----------



## Eric

Finally!!!! Now we're talking! Enough of Popeye, Pepsi, Coke proto's - Nichol Kola is what you want to study [] and where she went.. Coke didn't buy them out. She got ran out... Nice find...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Eric ~

 Thanks for stopping by. I think I'll let someone else research Nichol Kola. I've got my hands full at the moment with Pepsi Cola bottle designer James Shipley Steelman ...

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 This will confirm that James Steelman stayed with Whitall Tatum after they became the Armstrong Cork Company in 1938. No doubt Steelman was employed by Armstrong when he designed the Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle in 1940   

*1942 Military Registration*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I thought this was interesting ...

 Its a snippet from a *1954* Millville, New Jersey directory and list James as a "Designer." James would have been about 62 years old at the time. Anna was his wife. It also list some other Steelman's but I'm not sure if all of them are related.


----------



## jblaylock

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> If it was a prototype that didn't go into production or the prototype of the first Pepsi I'd say yes, being the prototype of a bottle that was mass produced and 47 years after the first Pepsi I don't think it would crack any Pepsi collectors top 10(ICBW). I think the Escambia hutches and many of the rare straight sides along with some of the other rarely seen Pepsis would be much more desirable to those people looking for these. Take that paper label off it and it's one of a billion others to me...
> 
> I wonder what others think???[]


 
 If you have documented proof that the bottle is a prototype of the 1st standardized bottle, I would think it would be very collectible.  Proof is the kicker.  Some of the rare Pepsi's are valuable because of their Location and/or quantity.  This would be valuable based on another scale.

 That's one thing I love about Pepsi bottles.  They didn't standardize until the 40's...and even then there wasn't 100% standardization until nearly the 60s.  The pre-40's bottles could be a multitude of designs. I, personally, love the Double-Drum bottle.  

 There's a whole other angle here with this bottle.  WHY?  Why did Pepsi choose this bottle and how did they make their decision?  I'm not saying they hosted a bottle convention like Coke, but surely their where other Prototypes for them to choose from.  At this point they had a lot of other styles to look at, and their main competition to compare to.  Coke had their bottle that was recognizable because of its shape.  This bottle design is simple, and isn't terribly stylish. It did, however give room to upgrade from paper labels to ACLs without changing the bottle design.  Like Jim said, this bottle isn't iconic.  So why? Why choose a 'plain' bottle for your next 20ish years of production?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh ~

 Thanks for the comments. If you haven't already seen/read this, I thought you might like it ...

 http://www.mcwade.com/DesignTalk/2009/02/does-pepsis-new-logo-work/

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

As most of you probably know, the so called Pepsi Cola "wave" design was intended to be viewed horizontally (side ways) like ocean swells. Of course, the 1940 bottle has the "waves" embossed vertically until you take a sip and then it becomes horizontal and the words Pepsi Cola can be read in their rightful manner.

 Anyhoo, these past couple of weeks I have been trying to think like a designer and have noticed on the older bottle caps (1920-1930s) that the "wave" was there the whole time and might have been where James Steelman got the idea for it. I know this sounds crazy, but check out the cap below and you'll see what I mean ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Wave Timeline ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

But then again ...

 Maybe its not about ocean waves/swells at all. Maybe its about ...

 A *flag* waving in the breeze [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 http://books.google.com/books?id=A3qkEROgsqoC&pg=PA14&lpg=PA14&dq=pepsi+cola+bottle+wave+design&source=bl&ots=c8lfOoYCU3&sig=wA1hqZ2YiY5Nt2ydpRSESmSdq_s&hl=en&sa=X&ei=0vsbUu2MCrGyygHF3ID4Dw&ved=0CEIQ6AEwAzgK#v=onepage&q=pepsi%20cola%20bottle%20wave%20design&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Food for thought ...

 In case you intend to count the stripes on your favorite 1940s Pepsi Cola bottle and compare them to the stripes on the American flag, ...

 The two Pepsi Cola bottles sitting on my desk ~ an 8 ounce and a 10 ounce ~ both have *12* stripes

 The American Flag has *13* stripes ~ one for each of the original 13 colonies


----------



## OsiaBoyce

I'm in awe, but I don't understand who was supposed to be reading the bottle?

 Plus I don't get the 12 stripe thing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 Maybe *12* stripes equal *12* ounces ...

 [ *1940* Pepsi Cola ad ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*1940*

 http://books.google.com/books?id=B3R6w7oAoHwC&pg=PA267&lpg=PA267&dq=1940+pepsi+cola+hits+spot+jingle+lyrics&source=bl&ots=hMhAwHAtVT&sig=fEwoNVzKl71O80-ccawvfOCRn9Q&hl=en&sa=X&ei=Rw4cUozkAoigyAHZsoGICg&ved=0CFYQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=1940%20pepsi%20cola%20hits%20spot%20jingle%20lyrics&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Clarification ...

 I temporarily used the term *stripes* to emphasize the twelve embossed panel's relationship with a flag. Thus ...

 12 embossed panels = 12 waves = 12 stripes

 And because I now think of the wave design as that of a flag and not ocean waves, I'm wondering what a waving flag and a basket weave pattern might have in common? I've been scratching my noodle over this for several days now and haven't come up with the answer yet, and not sure I ever will. 

 Flags generally make me think of patriotism

 Baskets generally make me think of picnics

 4th of July?


----------



## celerycola

*I know, I know!*

The bottle represents a 4th of July picnic at the beach and represents a picnic basket, the ocean waves, and a waving flag!


----------



## jblaylock

*RE: I know, I know!*



> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> The bottle represents a 4th of July picnic at the beach and represents a picnic basket, the ocean waves, and a waving flag!


 
 You forgot to add the Pepsi:Cola Script represents the signing of the Declaration of Independence [] and now I'm convinced that Ben Franklin invented the Pepsi bottle for sure 

 Seriously though, the 'flag' design does represent the style of their logo at the time.

 Flag Logo





 The design was there all along, like Bob said.  At the time of the bottle design, was ACL technology available?  Most of these bottles started with paper labels, but moved on to ACLS.  Did pepsi know they would be going to ACLs?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*



> ORIGINAL:  jblaylock
> 
> At the time of the bottle design, was ACL technology available?  Most of these bottles started with paper labels, but moved on to ACLS.  Did pepsi know they would be going to ACLs?


 

 Josh ~

 The earliest ACL/Painted Label soda bottle I am aware of is a *1934* "Jumbo ~ A Super Cola"

 The acl process was certainly available in 1940, with numerous 1939 examples pictured and discussed on various threads throughout this website. Although I have not been able to confirm it yet, I honestly believe the Pepsi-Cola Company had every intention of going straight to the acl process with their new 1940 bottle design, but because of the advent of WWII and/or a combination of other factors, the plan was put on hold until about *1943* when the first acls were finally introduced.

 I have been trying to find examples of *1940* Pepsi Cola bottles, but its difficult because most sellers on eBay and elsewhere rarely show good pictures of the bases and generally just list them as 1940s with an 's' 

 However, I did find one that is currently on eBay and shows a good picture of the base which I was able to identify as being made by the Reed Glass Company and is clearly marked with a *40*. If the information is accurate, then it helps establish that the new "wave" bottles were in production in 1940. Remember, the James S. Steelman patent dates are ...

 Filed: February 6, 1940
 Patented: April 30, 1940

 But what I don't know, and still searching for is, what other glass manufacturers made Pepsi Cola "wave" bottles in 1940?  Speaking of this, scroll back to the Armstrong Cork Company "shelf sample" bottle and notice the M.S.O. date of 2-14-40 (February 14, 1940). That date was only eight days after the patent was filed for, which leads me to believe Armstrong Cork could very well have been the first glass manufacturer to produce the bottle, not to mention that James Steelman was an employee of Armstrong Cork in 1940.

 ~ * ~

 eBay

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Pepsi-Cola-soda-pop-Co-advertising-swirl-top-vtg-old-time-embossed-bottle-/390624412812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af307848c

 ~ * ~

 R in a triangle ~ Reed Glass Company, Rochester, New York (c.1927-1956). The 1927-1956 date range is given by Julian Toulouse in Bottle Makers and their Marks (1971).  However, I received a report from Taylor McBurney who confirms this mark on an older, square handmade bottle (prob. Circa 1890-1915) so, assuming Reed was the maker of that bottle, they apparently used the â€œR in a triangleâ€ much earlier than stated by Toulouse.  See â€œReedâ€, Rochester Glass Works. 

 http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/ 

 ~ * ~

 Base on eBay bottle ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*

P.S. ~

*In Search of ...*

 A *1940* Pepsi Cola bottle marked with ...

 â—¾A in a circle ... Armstrong Cork Company (Glass Division), Lancaster, Pennsylvania; Millville, New Jersey [former Whitall Tatum Co. plant] ; Dunkirk, Indiana [former Hart Glass Mnfg Co. plant]. Mark was used from 1938-1969 on bottles and insulators. If there is a line underneath the â€œcircled Aâ€, this indicates the bottle was produced at the Dunkirk plant.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*

P.S. ~ P.S.

*Also in Search of ... *

*Any* Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle marked with 40 / 1940


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*

I found a *1940* Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle that sold on eBay on July 1, 2013 for $500.00. And you're not going to believe which bottle it is until you see it with your own eyes!

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Pepsi-Cola-Factory-Shelf-Sample-Bottle-Valentines-Day-1940-One-of-a-Kind-/171068251893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d4765ef5&nma=true&si=YvQ5EywCiWPL0gXR0PFJQiPR3tE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 I can't believe I just found this and will be saving the pictures and adding the information to my files. I also plan to email the seller and see if he will tell me where he got the bottle?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*

Just for the record ...

 Here's the seller's description and a picture of the base ...

*
 Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.

 Rare Pepsi Cola Factory Shelf Sample Bottle Valentines Day 1940. One of a kind!

 Bottle is MUSEUM QUALITY

 You have heard of the Christmas Coke bottles from December 25, 1923, well this the VALENTINES DAY PEPSI.

 This Pepsi bottle is a historically significant find. Before 1940 Pepsi bottles came in a wide array of shapes and embossings, then in 1940 Pepsi Cola adopted a standardized production bottle. The bottle was the Red, White, and Blue logo. The bottle here, up for auction, is the Factory Shelf sample bottle that was on display at the Whitall Tatum (Armstrong Cork) factory. This bottle never had any Pepsi labels applied to it, only the company Factory Shelf Label. This bottle would have been on display at the Whitall Tatum (Armstrong) Plant's Factory Shelf which held examples of bottles that they produced. This is so rare it is not in the Pepsi Book!

 The label shows signs of yellowing from age but is extremely well preserved. The label reads SHELF SAMPLE; PEPSI-COLA Co. 12 OZ RD BEVERAGE; Wt. 14 OZ; Cont. 12 OZ@14 OZ STD WTG. 7 1/8" FROM BOTTOM; M.S.O. 2-14-40; Reg. W-293. The 12 OZ was how much the bottle held, 12 ounces. The 14 OZ is the weight of the bottle, actually weighs 14 ounces. The 7 1/8" refers to the height amount of liquid soda required to fill bottle to 12 ounces. M.S.O. is when the bottle was made on February 14, 1940. VALENTINES DAY. W-293 is more than likely a product code carried over from Whitall Tatum numbering. Whitall Tatum logo lasted well into the late 40s. 

 Bottle is in excellent condition, with no chips or cracks. Some dust, and dirt on bottle. I will not clean it for fear of damaging label. Bottle measures 9 5/8" tall. 

 On base bottle reads "DES. PAT APP. FOR A40" 

 Neck of bottle has "Pepsi Cola" ribbon logo embossed around shoulder and neck of bottle

 Whitall Tatum company was America's oldest, continuous, glass making location for 193 year's. 
*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*

P.S. ~

 I sent the seller a message asking where he got the bottle and anything else he can tell me about it, but I'm not sure if I will hear back from him. Sometimes sellers won't discuss items that have already been sold. Of course, if I do hear from him, I'll be sure and post what he has to say.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*

*Question ...*

 Because the eBay listing says *Sold For*, does that mean it was a "Buy It Now" item? I ask this because I'm not sure and don't see any bidding history.

 Bob


----------



## jblaylock

*RE: I know, I know!*

500 bucks... Surprised it went that high.  I could understand it if there was more proof that the bottle is what it says it is


----------



## jblaylock

*RE: I know, I know!*



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> *Question ...*
> 
> Because the eBay listing says *Sold For*, does that mean it was a "Buy It Now" item? I ask this because I'm not sure and don't see any bidding history.
> 
> Bob


 
 Likely


----------



## jblaylock

*RE: I know, I know!*



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> P.S. ~ P.S.
> 
> *Also in Search of ... *
> 
> *Any* Pepsi Cola "wave" bottle marked with 40 / 1940


 
 I have one....didn't even know it












 I notice that the wording on mine is laid out differently


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: I know, I know!*

Josh ~

 Good job!  [sm=thumbup.gif]

 I wonder if the '*A*' stands for *Armstrong?*

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Meet* ...

 JAMES SHIPLEY STEEMAN  

 DESIGNER OF THE 1940 PEPSI-COLA "WAVE" BOTTLE

 ~ * ~

 James Shipley Steelman;
 Born: January 26, 1892 in Millville, New Jersey
 Died: June 24, 1972 ~ Age: 80
 Buried at Mount Pleasant Cemetery ~ Millville, New Jersey

 Parents:
 Father: Samuel S. Steelman ~ Born: 1869
 Mother: Margaret (Shipley) ~ Born: 1875

 Sister: Georgie ~ Born 1894

 ~ * ~

 James S. Steelman ...

 1900 Census ~ Age 8 ... List James and his family living in Weymouth, New Jersey where his father worked as a farmer.

 1910 Census ~ Age 19 at time of census ... List James as living in Millville, New Jersey with his uncle, Charles M. Shipley, and employed as an office clerk. (It does not indicate which company James worked for as an office clerk. It list his uncle as a travelling book salesman).

 1917 Military Registration ~ Age 25 ... Indicates James was an assistant foreman for the Whitall Tatum Company. (Whitall Tatum was located on South Second Street, Millville, N.J.).

 1919 ~ Age 27 ... James and his uncle, Charles M. Shipley, were part of a citizens committee to try and stop the removal of the trolley rail tracks for the Millville Traction Company. (The trolley company ceased operation around 1922).

 1920 Census ~ Age 28 ... List James as being married at this time and having three children. It also list James as being a foreman at a glass factory.

 Wife: Anna May (Magee) ~ Born 1895 ~ Died 1976
 Son: James Shipley Steelman Jr. ~ Born 1913
 Daughter: Rebecca ~ Born 1915
 Daughter: Margaret ~ Born 1919

 1924 Millville Directory ~ Age 32 ... List James as a Foreman.

 1928 Millville Directory ~ Age 36 ... List James as a Draftsman. (This is the earliest listing of James as a Draftsman).   

 1930 Census ~ Age 38 ... List James as being employed as a Mechanical Draftsman at a Glass Factory. 

 Another Daughter: Joan ~ Born: 1923

 1937 Millville Directory ~ Age 45 ... List James as a Draftsman.

 1940 Census ~ Age 48 ... List James as a Glass Factory Draftsman.

 Indicates annual income of $2,184.00 (No other income).

 Indicates Highest Grade Completed: 4th Year High School

 1942 Military Registration ~ Age 50 ... List James as employed by the Armstrong Cork Company.

 1944 Millville Directory ~ Age 52 ... List James as a Designer for the Armstrong Cork Company. (This is the earliest listing as James as a Designer). It list James Jr. as a mold maker for the Armstrong Cork Company. 

 1950 Millville Directory ~ Age 60 ... List James Sr. a Designer. The listing does not include anything about James Jr.

 1952 Millville Directory ~ Age 62 ... List James Sr. as a Designer and James Jr. as being affiliated with Steelman's Photo Supplies. (It does not specify if James Jr. was an owner or an employee of Steelman's Photo Supplies. James Jr. was 39 years old in 1952). 

 1954 Millville Directory ~ Age 64 ... List James Sr. as a Designer. This is the last listing I could find for James Sr. as a Designer. After this the Directory listings just indicate his address but not an occupation. 

 ~ * ~

 Bottle or Similar Article

 James S. Steelman
 Millville, New Jersey

 Assignor to the Pepsi-Cola Company, Long Island City, N.Y., a corporation of Delaware.

 Number 120,277
 Filed: February 6, 1940
 Patent: April 30, 1940

 https://www.google.com/patents/USD120277?pg=PA2&dq=120,277+bottle&hl=en&sa=X&ei=SlQeUvPBJYKMygGWu4GoDA&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=120%2C277%20bottle&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the (cropped) *1940* census record that shows Steelman, James as a ...

*Draftsman ~ Glass Factory*

 James Jr. is not listed because he would have been about 27 years old in 1940 and no longer living at home. You can also see James' age of 48 in the column near the left and his income of 2184 in the far right column.

 (I tried to enlarge the image but this is the best I could do).

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*1944* Millville Directory ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Now I'm looking for a picture of James S. Steelman ( and/or any other Steelman family member associated with the Millville glass industry ). I have only skimmed the surface on the following picture gallery and hoping to find something of interest. Maybe one of the Steelman's is among the numerous pictures. If you look through them, remember that James S. Steelman would have been about 44 years old in 1935 and a glass factory Draftsman at the time ...

 http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special%3ASearch&profile=default&search=millville+new+jersey+glass&fulltext=Search&uselang=en


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Example ...*

 This picture is described as a mold shop Machinist for the Whitall Tatum Company in *1937*

  http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Millville,_New_Jersey_-_Glass_bottles._Mould_shop_Whitall_Tatum_Co._This_skilled_machinist_is_running_a_machine_which..._-_NARA_-_518655.jpg


----------



## epackage

Last known picture...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Jim/epackage ~

 Thanks

 ~ * ~

 Here's what is described as a 1937 Whitall Tatum mold "Letterer"

 I wonder if a Draftsman was also a Letterer?

 I also wonder if the guy pictured is 45 years old?

 Bob

 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Millville,_New_Jersey_-_Glass_bottles._The_letterer_in_the_Whitall_Tatum_mould_shop._This_man_is_chiseling_out_by..._-_NARA_-_518656.jpg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

http://www.cr.nps.gov/history/online_books/nj2/chap5.htm

 Whitall Tatum represented an impressive industrial scale in its nineteenth-century heyday. In 1899 it counted 460 employees, including 139 blowers, at Glasstown or the Upper Works; and 1,052 persons including 211 blowers, thirty-six lamp-workers, and 708 packers, at Schetterville/the Lower works. Besides blowers, there were packers, office workers, *letterers* and engravers, cutters, decorators, and apprentices who looked to become journeymen blowers.


----------



## jblaylock

Resurrection:

I'm working on an article for the Pepsi Cola Collector's Club about this bottle.

So, with Bob's research and what I have read, there are 3 people involved here

James Steelman: Designed the Bottle
James Gordon Carr:  Also given credit for the bottle design, but actually designed the Gull-Wing Cooler
Donal McLaughlin: Credited with JGC with the bottle.  He was a graphic designer who designed the United Nations emblem.

So, I'm trying to piece this together.  As SPB's research shows, James Steelman for sure is the designer of the bottle as the patent proves this.

So, what did the other 2 men do?  Did they help with the bottle?  Perhaps the logo for the bottle?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is the text associated with the Cooler ...

Patented Aug. 20, 1940 D 122,079 

UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE DESIGN FOR A COOLER CABINET James Gordon Carr, New York, N. Y., assignor to Pepsi Cola Company, Long Island City, N. Y., a. Corporation of Delaware Application April 26, 1940, Serial No 91,976


----------



## jblaylock

I emailed Bob Stoddard, who literally wrote the book on Pepsi History.

He said, "According to Walter Mack's book No Time Lost, Pepsi hired Tiffany to design a new bottle. Carr worked for Tiffany."


Bob also pointed out that at some point that Patent should have been assigned to Pepsi, SPB, did you see that had been done on your research?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I'm a little confused. The only Pepsi Cola bottle I'm aware of that was designed by Tiffany was their 100th Anniversary bottle produced in 1998. I'm not aware of another Tiffany Pepsi Cola bottle, nor of any other Pepsi Cola/Tiffany connection whatsoever. ??? 

Scroll to Page 9 ... (pdf)

http://www.dewittclintonalumni.com/files/DWCNotableAlumniJanuary2016.pdf

... where it says ...

Walter Mack Jr ’13 was president of the Pepsi-Cola Company from 1939 to 1950. In 1940, he had the unprecedented idea of putting African Americans in Pepsi ads. In the same year, he introduced the standardized embossed 12-oz. bottle, which debuted with the "Pepsi-Cola" label blown and baked into the glass. He is also credited with being the first to put soda in cans and the first to use a jingle as advertisement on national radio.

Antique-Bottles.net Forum Link - 1998 Pepsi Cola 100th Anniversary Bottle - Made by Tiffany

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?669450-Tiffany-and-Co-Pepsi-Cola-Bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

If you can find a complete Page 558 from this Volume 19, 1940 issue of the Glass Packer magazine, it should contain everything you need to know about James Gordon Carr's connection with the design of the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle. I'm using the search box within the link to see if I can find any more information and will let you know if I find anything of interest ...

https://books.google.com/books?id=T...r+pepsi+cola&focus=searchwithinvolume&q=Carr+


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I forgot to mention that when I search the words 'Tiffany' and 'Tiffany's' in the search box, that it produces zero matches. Which means that whatever it has to say about James Gordon Carr does not include any mention of Tiffany's. If the words 'Tiffany' or 'Tiffany's' was anywhere in the entire book, the search box should be able to find it!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the title heading on Page 558 of the 1940 Glass Packer magazine ..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

So far, this snippet is the only part of the actual 1940 article I have been able to save an image of. Its also on Page 558. I sure would like to find and read the rest of it!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Okay, I'm making progress!

These three snippets connect in sequence ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Notice in the 1940 snippet where it says ...

... how to achieve distinction and merchandising power in approximately *two inches of soace*

Now go to this link regarding Stephanie Capparell's 2007 book "The Real Pepsi Challenge" and click on the blue Page 54 or else scroll to the page. If I'm reading it right, it sounds like James Gordon Carr's connection with the Pepsi Cola bottle might have involved the *ACL / Painted Label* bottle and not the embossed, paper label bottle. Maybe the painted label is the "two inches of space" the 1940 article was referring to. Read it and see what you think. You might even have the book ...

https://books.google.com/books?id=-...N#v=onepage&q=James Carr Pepsi Bottle&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

1. James Shipley Steelman designed and patented the embossed 'wave' bottle in 1940

2. James Gordon Carr designed the acl/painted label for James Steelman's 1940 bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

What year were the first Pepsi Cola acl/painted label bottles produced and distributed?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In answer to my own question, I believe the first Pepsi Cola acl bottles were produced and distributed in ...

1943

... and were 12 Ounce bottles that had the words "Fountain Syrup" on them. Please correct me if this is incorrect.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

"*Baked-in-Label - Around 1941*"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is the *earliest* Pepsi Cola ad I can find that features the *ACL Fountain Syrup Bottle*. 

From ...

The Palm Beach Post - Florida - December 23, *1942*

Note: All the ads preceding this feature the "Sparkling/Refreshing" paper label bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record - cropped/inverted - from the December 23, 1942 ad ...


----------



## jblaylock

So the earliest Fountain Syrup I have is 1942. The earliest logo acl I have is 1945.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just found and purchased a copy of Stephanie Capparell's Pepsi Challenge book for $3.99 + .99 shipping = $4.98. Its not in the greatest shape but will do for research purposes. I'm due for a new book to add to my collection anyway, especially if its a cheap one! New copies sell for about $30.00


----------



## jblaylock

I've been searching the records of registered trademarks, but haven't found anything. I was hoping to see Mr. Carr's name attached to one, but not yet.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

jblaylock said:


> I emailed Bob Stoddard, who literally wrote the book on Pepsi History.
> 
> He said, "According to Walter Mack's book No Time Lost, Pepsi hired Tiffany to design a new bottle. Carr worked for Tiffany."
> 
> 
> Bob also pointed out that at some point that Patent should have been assigned to Pepsi, SPB, did you see that had been done on your research?


To answer my question about Pepsi owning the patent, hers the text to go along with the image.

"Des. 120,277 U April 30, 1940. J. 5. STEELMAN BOTTLE OR SIMILAR ARTICLE Filed Feb. 6, 1940 Patented Apr. 30, 1940 UNITED STATES Des. 120,277

PATENT OFFICE DESIGN FOR A BOTTLE OR SIMILAR ARTICLE James S. Steelman, Millville, N. J., assignor to Pepsi-Cola Company, Long Island City, N. Y., a corporation of Delaware Application February 6, 1940, Serial No. 90,066

Term of patent 14 years To all whom it may concern:

Be it known that I, James S. Steelman, a citizen of the United States, residing in Millville, in the county of Cumberland and State of New Jersey, have invented a new, original, and ornamental Design for a Bottle or Similar Article, of which the following is a specification, reference being had to the accompanying drawing, forming a part thereof.

The figure is a front elevational view of a bottle or similar article showing my new design; the opposite side thereof is substantially the same as the front elevational view shown in the drawmg.

I claim:

The ornamental design for a bottle or similar article, substantially as shown and described."


I think this 100% confirms he created the bottle. It still begs the question, why were 2 other men given credit? 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Because of this part of the patent text where it says ...

*assignor to Pepsi-Cola Company*

... I believe it was automatically assigned to the Pepsi Cola Company. At least that's the way I always interpreted that type of statement on patents.


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Josh
> 
> Because of this part of the patent text where it says ...
> 
> *assignor to Pepsi-Cola Company*
> 
> ... I believe it was automatically assigned to the Pepsi Cola Company. At least that's the way I always interpreted that type of statement on patents.


I agree, Steelman was the creator, Pepsi owns the patent

Is it possible that Carr designed the bottle and Steelman creates the mold for production? But, if this is the case, why wouldn't Carr be on the patent. There is something missing.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

That last statement is silly. Carr was obviously capable of drawing and submitting the patent.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I suggest trying to find out exactly what Stephanie Capparell meant in her book about James Gordon Carr and "a new bottle with a baked-in label"  

As for the meaning of patent 'Assignor / Assignments' I found this ...

http://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/pac/mpep/s301.html

Assignment means a transfer by a party of all or part of its right, title and interest in a patent, patent application, registered mark or a mark for which an application to register has been filed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

I think we might be talking about *two different bottles* ...

1. The 1940 *paper label* bottle = Steelman  

2. The 1941-42 *acl* bottle = Carr


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> This is the text associated with the Cooler ...
> 
> Patented Aug. 20, 1940 D 122,079
> 
> UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE DESIGN FOR A COOLER CABINET James Gordon Carr, New York, N. Y., *assignor* to Pepsi Cola Company, Long Island City, N. Y., a. Corporation of Delaware Application April 26, 1940, Serial No 91,976



Notice in Carr's cooler patent text that he was also an 'assignor' to the Pepsi Cola Company! Which leads me to believe he also worked for Pepsi Cola in some aspect and not for Tiffany!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

jblaylock said:


> I emailed Bob Stoddard, who literally wrote the book on Pepsi History.
> 
> He said, "According to Walter Mack's book No Time Lost, Pepsi hired Tiffany to design a new bottle. Carr worked for Tiffany."




Its possible that Carr worked for Tiffany involving certain designs, but worked for Pepsi Cola involving other designs such as the bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just bought a copy of this book on Amazon for $12.94 total ... 

Walter Mack with Peter Buckley, No Time Lost: The Autobiography of Walter Mack (New York: Atheneum, 1982)

We'll soon see exactly what ol' Mack had to say about Carr and the bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I didn't do too bad today! 

I got two new books for my collection and only had to pay a total of $17.92 for both!  :flag:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Donald McLaughlin

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/02/arts/design/02mclaughlin.html

After returning to New York, he collaborated with the industrial designers Walter Dorwin Teague and Raymond Loewy on exhibits for the 1939 World’s Fair and, in association with the architect James Gordon Carr, designed a new Pepsi-Cola bottle and the interiors of Tiffany & Company’s new flagship store on Fifth Avenue.


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> In other words ...
> 
> I think we might be talking about *two different bottles* ...
> 
> 1. The 1940 *paper label* bottle = Steelman
> 
> 2. The 1941-42 *acl* bottle = Carr



This was my original thought.  It makes since because Donald Mclaughlin was a graphic designer.  What doesn't make since to me is that Steelman isn't given credit anywhere in Pepsi's history, though he created the bottle.  Why does Carr get so much credit if he just designed the label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The key words in all of this appear to be "*Design / Designed*"

Compare the wording of the following ...

Donald McLaughlin ...

Obituary / New York Times / 2009

Http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/02/arts/design/02mclaughlin.html

In association with the architect James Gordon Carr, *designed* a new Pepsi-Cola bottle and the interiors of Tiffany & Company’s new flagship store on Fifth Avenue.



Obituary / Private / 2009

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=42680455

He collaborated with James Gordon Carr on a Pepsi-Cola bottle *design* and contributed to the new flagship store of Tiffany & Company in New York City.

(I'll be back shortly with more)


----------



## jblaylock

de·sign
dəˈzīn/
_noun_



*1*.
a plan or drawing produced to show the look and function or workings of a building, garment, or other object before it is built or made.



*2*.
purpose, planning, or intention that exists or is thought to exist behind an action, fact, or material object
verb



*1*.
decide upon the look and functioning of (a building, garment, or other object), typically by making a detailed drawing of it.


The Patent also states that Mr. Steelman *designed *a new bottle

Side Note: I searched for Glass Packer 1940 and found 2 PDF versions, but the websites look shady and are saying you have to signup for something...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Correcto mundo on the definition ... 

And here we have the wording from James Steelman's 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle patent ... 

Be it known that I, James S. Steelman, a citizen of the United States, residing in Millville, in the county of Cumberland and State of New Jersey, have invented a new, original, and ornamental *Design* for a Bottle or Similar Article,


Which takes us back to the original, puzzling question ...

James Steelman invented/designed at least 23 different bottles ...

1934 = 13 bottle designs
1935 = 6 bottle designs
1936 = 1 bottle design
1937 = 1 bottle design
1940 = 2 bottle designs (Pepsi & Nicola)
1949 = 1 bottle design

So why would a bottle designer such as James Steelman, who had a track record of designing bottles starting as early as 1934, need anyone's assistance or collaboration to help design and/or invent a bottle? 

Answer:  In my opinion, he wouldn't have required any assistance. But apparently someone thought he did. Otherwise we wouldn't be seeing the names James Gordon Carr and Donald McLaughlin in connection with the 1940 Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle. 

Speaking of which, I cannot find a single reference where the names James Steelman, James Gordon Carr, and Donald McLaughlin are mentioned on the same page or even in the same article except for our discussion here!

Something is missing!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

I'm thinking James Steelman had assistance with the '*concept*' for the bottle design, but not with the actual drawing of the bottle itself.


----------



## jblaylock

Perhaps the article I started will be the Mystery of the wave bottle, instead of the History of it.

I contacted Pepsi, no help.  They redirected me to Bob Stoddard.  I also ordered Walter Mack's book.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And that the 'concept' had something to do with James Gordon Carr's and Donald McLaughlin's design accomplishments at the 1939 New York World's Fair that someone with the Pepsi Cola Company (perhaps Walter Mack) saw and was highly impressed with. 

What was the overall theme of the 1939 World's Fair?


----------



## jblaylock

"Dawn of a new Day"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1939_New_York_World's_Fair


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If ....

If there was something about the designs that James Carr and Donald McLaughlin contributed to the 1939 World's Fair that caught the eye of the Pepsi Cola Company, I wonder what it might have been? 

Note: Carr and McLaughlin did not singlehandedly design the following 1939 World's Fair pavilions. They collaborated with other designers and architects. But they were definitely accredited collectively as being major contributors. 

Aviation Building ~ Primarily associated with James Gordon Carr




U.S. Steel Building ~ Primarily associated with Donald McLaughlin



Now let's see if there is anything in particular about those architectural designs that might be similar to the 1940 Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle design.  

Note: The primary design aspect of James Steelman's 1940 patent is the embossed portion on the shoulder of the bottle. Take that away and all it leaves is an ordinary 12 Ounce bottle with no distinctive features. 

Embossed portion of Steelman's patent drawing.




Here's an early paper label on a 'wave' bottle. Surely it had some measure of influence on the painted label bottle that followed it.



And here's the first painted label on a fountain syrup 'wave' bottle.



So there you have it! All of the above *designs* are from the same time period between 1939 and 1942. Compare them and see if anything catches your eye that might connect the 1939 World's Fair designs to the 1940-42 Pepsi Cola designs. Do you see anything in the World's Fair buildings that might have inspired the Pepsi Cola Company to seek out the design talents of James Gordon Carr and Donald McLaughlin?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

While evaluating my previous gobbly-gook, think of the key word ...

WAVE


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of the word 'wave' ...

Remember this from earlier in the thread?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Another comparison ...

*1939 / Carr*



*1940 / Carr*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And now the search begins in earnest!

Note: For future reference, remember the words "Architect" and "Batavia, New York" 

*1945*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Meet some of the family ...

*1947*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

For future reference ...


Name: James Gordon Carr 

Race: White 

Occupation: Retired Architect 

Industry: Self Employed 

Marital Status: Widowed 

Birth Date: Feb 20, 1907 

Birth Place: New York 

Address: 19 BUSH 

Residence : Greenwich, Connecticut 

Death Date: Aug 10, 1983 

Death Place: Greenwich, Connecticut 

Age: 76 Years 

Spouse: Anne  

Father's Surname: Carr


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Meet Mrs. Carr ...

*1937*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Food for thought ...

I'm especially looking for the word "designer" in connection with James Gordon Carr. But the only thing I'm finding so far is ...

Architect


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just gotta ask ...

Is it even remotely possible that all the hoopla about James Gordon Carr and the Pepsi Cola bottle is misinformation and that somewhere along the line someone said he helped design the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle but in reality his only connection with Pepsi Cola was his 1940 *cooler*? After all, a bottle cooler is more architectural in design than the embossing on a soda pop bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Okay, I'm making progress!
> 
> These three snippets connect in sequence ...
> 
> View attachment 171149
> 
> View attachment 171150
> 
> View attachment 171151



And, no, I haven't forgotten about the 1940 Glass Packer article! In fact, it, more than anything else, is inspiring me to keep digging deeper and deeper and hopefully find a 'keeper'


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

But what the heck does the article mean by ...

"approximately two inches of space"


----------



## jblaylock

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Even better





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I agree! All the indicators point to the embossing as being "approximately two inches of space."  But I think you'll agree the main questions still remain unanswered ...

1. Why would the Pepsi Cola Company involve three different individuals with the design - Carr, McLaughlin, and Steelman?

2. Why is James Steelman the only name on the original patent if three individuals were involved with the design? 

3. Was it a collaboration? And if so, why? Why would it take three individuals to design one logo?

Notice on the attached 1940 U.S. Census where James Carr's occupation is listed as an 'Architect / Building Co." (Company)

Also notice the date the census was conducted; April 9, 1940

And now compare that date to these ...

1. James Steelman bottle - Filed: February 6, 1940 - Issued: April 30, 1940

2. James Carr cooler - Filed: April 26, 1940 - Issued: August 20, 1940

The point I'm trying to emphasize is, even though an architect is in a sense also a designer, the evidence supports that at the time of both patents, the bottle and the cooler, James Gordon Carr was essentially a building architect. Which makes me wonder what it was about James Carr that appealed to the Pepsi Cola Company to involve him with Donald McLaughlin and James Steelman in designing a new bottle? 

[ 1940 U.S. Census - New York ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Check this out ...

1. William Lescaze and James Gordon Carr
2. "George" McLaughlin? Related to Donald or a typo?
3. The book "Drawing The Future" 

https://books.google.com/books?id=2...q=James Gordon Carr 1939 world's fair&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

If you use the little search box and type in 'McLaughlin' it does not produce any results for Donald McLaughlin, only William McLaughlin. And yet numerous other references say that Donald McLaughlin was involved with the 1939 World's Fair and helped design the U.S. Steel pavilion. Maybe 'William' is a typo?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Pepsi Cola / James Gordon Carr / Gull Wing Cooler

From eBay just the other day ... But it did not sell!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Pepsi-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Do you see anything that resembles a Seagull's wing in the aviation building?  




SODAPOPBOB said:


> Another comparison ...
> 
> *1939 / Carr*
> 
> View attachment 171165
> 
> *1940 / Carr*
> 
> View attachment 171166


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just received a notice that my 2007 "Pepsi Challenge" book by Stephanie Capparell has shipped. I'm not sure where its coming from because their home page says they have warehouses all over the country. Its the book that says James Gordon Carr helped design ... 

"*a new bottle with a baked-in label*"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I wonder if Stephanie Capparell's use of the word "baked-in" is her way of saying ...

 "molded-in / embossed"  ?


----------



## Bass Assassin

Bob, remind me again, which glass company made those wave/basket weave bottles


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bass Assassin said:


> Bob, remind me again, which glass company made those wave/basket weave bottles




Armstrong Cork Company. James Steelman worked for them in the early 1940s as a designer. His son, James Jr. was a mold maker.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here are two more references for the use of the words "Baked-in-label" One of which is from 1950. The 1950 reference is the earliest use of the term I have been able to find so far and might be where the others got it ...

1950: New Yorker Magazine (See attachment)

https://books.google.com/books?id=i...+Pepsi+Cola&focus=searchwithinvolume&q=+Carr+

2002: Anne Cooper Funderburg "Sundae Best: A History of Soda Fountains" (Book)

https://books.google.com/books?id=W...AA#v=onepage&q=Gordon Carr Pepsi Cola&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

When you read this one you'll know as much about it as I do. Its a little vague, but I believe its referring to either Gordon Carr or Donald McLaughlin. It also sound like they are referring to an acl/painted label bottle. Check it out and see what you make of it. 

"The Cola Wars" 1980 by J.C. Louis - Harvey Yazijian 

https://books.google.com/books?id=F...ked+in+label&focus=searchwithinvolume&q=baked

By the way, I found a copy of this book and purchased it for a total of $5.13 (which includes shipping)


----------



## jblaylock

My thought was that Baked in refers to ACL.

Still can't fathom why Steelman is excluded from credit.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Let's assume for the moment that the references to Carr and McLaughlin pertain to the ACL label and not the embossed label. With that said, exactly what is it about the ACL label that is so distinctively different than the paper labels that preceded it? And why bring in two high profile architects to design the ACL label?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

Did it really require two major architects/designers to ...

1. Place a circle around the Pepsi Cola signature? 

2. Place the Pepsi Cola signature within a curvature wave?

3. And then put the signature/circle/wave within a square?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm back to this as a possible design influence. I did some additional research on the Aviation Building and discovered it was one of the major attractions at the 1939 New York World's Fair. The Coca Cola headquarters and Walter Mack were both located in New York at the time. I believe its highly possible that Mack visited the fair as well as the Aviation Building. The more I look at the Aviation Building and compare it to the ACL label, the more similarities I see. Especially what I call the 'Paisley' shapes on both sides of the Pepsi Cola signature. Similar shapes can be seen with the Aviation building. I realize this is speculative, but something must have impressed Walter Mack enough to seek out the talents of James Gordon Carr, and I'm thinking that impression *might* have come from the Aviation Building. As near as I can determine, that sort of architectural design was James Gordon Carr's trademark style!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Similar shapes like those of the Aviation Building can also be seen in Carr's cooler ...




SODAPOPBOB said:


> *1939 / Carr*
> 
> View attachment 171165
> 
> *1940 / Carr*
> 
> View attachment 171166


----------



## Bass Assassin

Bob, this is an image from the New York World's Fair. See anything that may have influenced the design of the bottle?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

First of all, let me ask if it is either a Carr or McLaughlin design? I saw that structure during my World's Fair search but don't recall much about it.


Edited:

Bass

Are you referring to the original 'Embossed' bottle or the later 'ACL' bottle?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the so called 'Paisley' shape I was referring to earlier. When two of them are placed on top of one another, they form the so called 'Wave' between them.







Which, in some respects, is still being used today ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I thought this was interesting! The parts with "italics" are quotes from the brochure it mentions. Especially notice the "Wings of America" which reminds me of James Gordon Carr's "Gull Wing" cooler. Maybe he had a thing for "wings"  

Published in the 1939 New York World’s Fair brochure, this description helps to situate the William Lescaze and J. Gordon Carr designed Aviation Building in the context of the fair’s vast landscape. The pavilion sought to incorporate the architects’ concept of “flight in space” and celebrated the “Wings of America” through three themes: travel, defense, and private recreation. The simulated “hanger under-construction” – consisting of a convex facade, centrally inclined body and domed rear – was one of the more “architecturally ambitious” pavilions that year. Inside, semi-life-size commercial planes were suspended from the roof and formed a landing pattern. Displays included contemporary aircraft cross-section cut-outs, with other segments that addressed comfort, economy, technology, and safety.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Homework assignment - due tomorrow ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In search of ...

Any member who has a current subscription for "The New Yorker" magazine. According to their website, anyone who has a subscription has access to their archives. I checked and I'm pretty sure they have the 1950 issue with the Pepsi Cola "Baked-in Label" article. Apparently the archives are readable book by book, page by page. Please let me know if you have a current subscription and are interested in helping us out. To subscribe myself would cost about $50.00 a year but I really don't want to do that just to look at one magazine.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

The particular issue I'm looking for is ...

Volume 26, 1950

I'm not sure exactly which issue it would be, but as near as I can determine, Volume 26 should indicate the 26th 'week' of the year. The magazine was published about once a week, so it should be one of these two issues ...

Note: Both of these issues are on eBay but they ain't cheap. But even if I did find a cheap one, I really need to know the exact issue first! I'm just guessing about the 26th Volume being the 26th week. ???

June 24, 1950




or ...

July 1, 1950


----------



## iggyworf

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Homework assignment - due tomorrow ...
> 
> View attachment 171228
> 
> View attachment 171229


I see the 'wave' similarities.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey, Bass

The dog ate my homework - but if I recollect correctly, what jumped out at me was the wave aspect of the glowing lights. And even though you said 'bottle" I'm still not 100% certain if your question actually pertained to the bottle itself or the ACL label on the "bottle" 

Is it a James Gordon Carr design? ( I haven't gone back to try and find it)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of the ACL label ...

If you remove the wording (which I don't consider part of the 'design') it would look something like this ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Regarding the so called 'Paisley' shapes and James Gordon Carr's possible infatuation with wings ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Did ya know ...

That James Gordon Carr also designed "Dinoland" at the 1964-65 New York World's Fair?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And this in 1943 ...

(But I couldn't find where one had ever been built)


----------



## Eric

As far as the cooler the gull-wing refers to the lids when they are lifted up... looks like wings from the side.
Just a nickname given to this cooler... I had this model...looked more like a washing machine... not my
favorite but the price was right...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

As it stands now, I'm putting all of my eggs in this basket ...

( With "Baked-in" meaning ACL/Painted Label )


2002: Anne Cooper Funderburg "Sundae Best: A History of Soda Fountains" (Book)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I thought this 1950 issue of the New Yorker magazine that's on eBay might be the Volume 26 I'm looking for, so I contacted the seller to inquire about it. He sent me a reply saying he didn't actually have the magazine, blah, blah, blah, but that's okay because I just discovered the entire year of 1950 magazines are considered Volume 26. So now I'm trying to determine which *#* of Volumes 26 the article might be in. The site where I found the article was no help because all it shows is the year and volume but not the issue #

If/when I do find the right magazine, it could very well be the earliest reference that uses ...

"James Gordon Carr/Baked-in Label" 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291352761862?euid=22dde3f02030402bb13f91ad485940e2&cp=1


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I received my Walter Mack book today. But instead of me commenting on it, I'll let you read the pertinent parts for yourselves from these scanned pages ...

(By the way, the book is in almost near mint uncirculated condition)


----------



## jblaylock

My book is on it's way.  So, this just brings us back to the original questions

Carr & Steelman...............


----------



## jblaylock

Ok, my theory

Walter Mack goes to Carr to design the bottle.  Carr designs the bottle and he contact McLaughlin to design the label.  Carr, with his design goes to Armstrong Cork Company who meets with Steelman.  Steelman sketches out the patent information and his son makes the mold.

120,277 is born.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

But what about this from Stephanie Capparell's book? Some of it she probably got from Walter Mack's book - but what about the rest of it?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Food for thought ...

Note: Both of the following patentees were "Assignors to the Pepsi Cola Company" at almost the same identical time!

James Shipley Steelman Bottle Patent
Filed: February 6, 1940
Issued: April 30, 1940


James Gordon Carr Cooler Patent
Filed: April 26, 1940
Issued: August 20, 1940


Question:

If James Gordon Carr was an accomplished architectural draftsman who designed and patented a sophisticated bottle cooler, not to mention the complexities of the 1939 World's Fair Aviation building, then why would he need to seek out the talents of a glass factory draftsman to design and patent a relatively simple soda bottle?

I still think we are missing something! But I'm not sure what it might be!

[ Article - 1938 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB




----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The only other thing I can think of that might explain this mystery is to relate it to the situation that occurred with the design and patent of the 1915 Coca Cola bottle. The patent was registered under the name of Alexander Samuelson, who was the plant superintendent for the Root Glass Company in 1915. But in reality, the bottle was designed by Earl R. Dean, who was the mold shop foreman for Root Glass at the time. But it took almost 100 years before Earl R. Dean finally got the recognition he deserved. Today, even the Coca Cola Company gives credit to Dean for designing the bottle. Based on what I know about all of that, the main reason the patent was in Samuelson's name is because he was a suit-wearing plant superintendent and Dean was only a grease-under-the-fingernails mold shop foreman.   

Perhaps something similar occurred with the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle. Because James Steelman worked for the Armstrong Cork Company at the time, and who already had 20 other bottle patents under his belt, that it was decided to put the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle patent in his name instead of the bottle's true designer, James Gordon Carr.  

In other words ...

1. The 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle was actually designed by James Gordon Carr.

2. James Shipely Steelman had nothing to do with the bottle's original design other than his name was put on the patent.

But even if this is true, how is anyone ever going to prove it? 

[ 1915 Coca Cola bottle patent - With Alexander Samuelson's name - Which should be Earl R. Dean ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

Its possible the rest of the story exist in the 1950 New Yorker magazine I have been talking about, or possibly the 1940 Glass Packer magazine. Find the magazines that contain those two articles and this mystery might be solved in a heartbeat!


----------



## jblaylock

Or Glass Packer 1940

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

jblaylock said:


> Or Glass Packer 1940
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Yeppers! Probably the 1940 Glass Packer more so than the 1950 New Yorker. 

The search continues!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

According to the descriptions, both of these New Yorker magazines contain something related to Pepsi Cola. But it doesn't say if its an article or just an advertisement. However, its possible the July 1st issue is the one we're looking for. I'm tempted to buy it but hesitant because of the price. Check them out ...

Amazon ...

July 1, 1950

http://www.amazon.com/July-1950-The-Yorker-Magazine/dp/B0032BYKEQ

July 8, 1950 

http://www.amazon.com/July-1950-The-Yorker-Magazine/dp/B003943BDM


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

There are several copies of both of those magazines on eBay. I contacted every seller to inquire about the Pepsi Cola article and/or advertisement. Hopefully I will hear from them soon.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Good News!

As it turns out, the Pepsi Cola articles are in both the July 1, 1950 issue and the July 8, 1950 issue. Its actually a two part article with the July 1st issue containing Part 1 and the July 8th issue containing Part 2. All total it is comprised of about 30 Pages, some of which are only single columns with various advertisements. 

Great News!

I just subscribed to a website that allows me to read the entire article page by page. I'm reading through it now and will report back later!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Update ...

I'm still reading through the entire article, but based on what I've read so far, it appears to me that the term "baked-in" is referring to the 1940 ...

Embossed Bottle

... and not the ACL bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

And that the Embossed Bottle was designed by ...

James Gordon Carr


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is Page 38 of the July 8, 1950 issue where the "baked-in label" reference can be seen. Even though the website allows me to save images directly to my files, they result in being very small, somewhat blurry, and almost unreadable. The best results are to print the pages directly form the website, which is what I did with this example. Even though its not picture-perfect, its probably the best I'm going to be able to do. I cropped the pertinent portion, but you might have to save it to your own files to clearly read it. At some point I might print all 30 pages, but I'm not prepared to do that just yet. The entire article appears to be the result of personal interviews between the author and Walter Mack. 

Cover - July 8, 1950




Page 38



Cropped portion of Page 38


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the first page of the article from the July 1, 1950 issue. But this is a 'saved' example, which is small, blurry, and not as clear as a printed example. However, when I read the article on the website itself, the images are crystal clear and almost like holding the magazine in my hands. I'm trying to figure out a way to save the images so they are readable and not have to print each individual page, but I haven't been able to do that yet. If/when I do find a way, I will share them.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Long story short / Cut to the chase ...

1. The Glass Packer magazine article was issued in ...

*January of 1940* and refers to a 'baked-in' (embossed label)

2. James Steelman filed his (embossed) bottle patent on ...

*February 6, 1940* and was approved on *April 30, 1940*

3. The new James Steelman patented (embossed) bottles were ...

First released around *June of 1940*

But I still don't know, and may never know ...

1. Why James Steelman's name is on the 1940 (embossed) bottle patent when in all likelihood it was designed by James Gordon Carr.

2. Exactly what part Donald McLaughlin played in all of this. 

The closest thing to an answer I can think of regarding all of this is to find a copy of the January 1940 issue of ...

The Glass Packer Magazine


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I can't prove it yet, and may never be able to, but I'm willing to put my reputation on the line that James Gordon Carr designed the Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle in 1940. And because I'm so confident about this, any additional research I do will be in trying to determine why James Steelman's name is on the patent and not James Gordon Carr. The answer might or might not be found in the 1940 issue of the Glass Packer magazine, but whether it is or not, from this day forward I personally consider James Gordon Carr as the rightful designer of the 1940 Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle! 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it until such time as something presents itself to refute it!

Signed:

Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The two main reasons I'm confident that James Gordon Carr designed the Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle are because ...

1. Walter S. Mack said so in his own autobiography. If the onetime president of the Pepsi Cola Company said as much, who can dispute it?




2. Charles G. Miller's article in the January 1940 issue of the Glass Packer magazine says the same thing. This article was published before the Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle was even patented.   



SODAPOPBOB said:


> These three snippets connect in sequence from top to bottom ...
> 
> View attachment 171149
> 
> View attachment 171150
> 
> View attachment 171151


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Meet ...

James Gordon Carr - Batavia High School - Batavia, New York - Junior Class President - 1924

Note: Most of the early references I've seen for James Gordon Carr show that he went by the name Gordon and not James.

(I'm currently working on a bio about him)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Brief Bio / Timeline for ...

*James Gordon Carr*


1907 = Born in Batavia, New York

His father and mother, Claude Leland Carr and Harriet Amelia (Wickman) Carr, owned and operated a department store in Batavia.

1925 = Graduated from Batavia High School with honors.

1926-1929 = Attended Cambridge College in Massachusetts and was a member of the Psi Delta fraternity.  

There is a gap between 1930 and 1933 and I'm not sure what he did during that time period. A 1934 Batavia directory list him as still being a student at the time, but I'm not sure a student of what or where. It isn't until 1937 when he pops up again. 

1937 = Marries Anna Ruth Raymond and is shown as an Architect on the marriage certificate.

1938 = Won a professional architectural contest that got him the design contract for the Aviation Building for the upcoming 1939 New York World's Fair. 

1938-39 = I'm not sure when he got the contract to design portions of Tiffany's new flagship store on Fifth Avenue, but I do know that Tiffany's officially opened its doors to that store on October 21, 1940. I'm assuming it would have taken a minimum of one year, and possibly two years, to design and construct a seven story building of that type. Thus a circa date of 1938-39 when he got the contract. 

1939 = The New York World's Fair officially opens April 30, 1939   

1940 ...

1. January 1940 = Glass Packer magazine reference connects Carr with Walter Mack and the design for the new Pepsi Cola bottle.

2. February 6, 1940 = James S Steelman files for patent on Pepsi Cola bottle that is approved on April 30, 1940. 

3. April 26, 1940 = James Gordon Carr files for patent on Pepsi Cola cooler that is approved on August 20, 1940. 

Note: From 1940 on there are too many records, achievements and awards to list for J Gordon Carr, but suffice it to say that he had an illustrious career until his death in 1983 at the age of 76 years old. 

But even with all of this said, the main question still remains unanswered ...

Why is James S Steelman's name on the 1940 Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle patent and not that of James Gordon Carr?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. / Observation ...

Even though James Gordon Carr was an extremely busy guy between 1939 and 1940 and had his hands full with the World's Fair, Tiffany's, and the Cooler, was he so busy that he couldn't have taken the time to file the bottle in his name? After all, he had time to design and patent the cooler, so why not the bottle?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I don't know how long it took to plan and construct the structures for the 1939 World's Fair, but according to the description associated with this picture, it says it was taken on *May 17, 1938*. Reminder; according to several accounts, James Gordon Carr got his foot in the door of 1939 World's Fair by "winning a contest in 1938." If true, then the contest was likely prior to when this picture was taken. I'm not sure where the Aviation Building is in the picture, but I have to believe they had all of the various locations figured out well in advance of starting the actual construction.   



But maybe this picture will help give us some bearings ...



I found the location of the Aviation Building! But there doesn't appear to be any construction going on at that particular spot in the May 17, 1938 photo.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Even though I haven't received my other two books yet, and not sure they will be of much help anyway, I've pretty much hit a dead end with this. Hopefully some of what I have contributed will assist you with your article. I think we both agree that the best resource to find more information, and possibly the whole story, will be found in the 1940 Glass Packer magazine. I have conducted an exhaustive search for a copy, but cannot find one anywhere. Perhaps someone will eventually come along who has one and will be able to fill in the rest of the pieces to the puzzle. 

Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*This is still my Best Guess / Theory ... *




SODAPOPBOB said:


> The only other thing I can think of that might explain this mystery is to relate it to the situation that occurred with the design and patent of the 1915 Coca Cola bottle. The patent was registered under the name of Alexander Samuelson, who was the plant superintendent for the Root Glass Company in 1915. But in reality, the bottle was designed by Earl R. Dean, who was the mold shop foreman for Root Glass at the time. But it took almost 100 years before Earl R. Dean finally got the recognition he deserved. Today, even the Coca Cola Company gives credit to Dean for designing the bottle. Based on what I know about all of that, the main reason the patent was in Samuelson's name is because he was a suit-wearing plant superintendent and Dean was only a grease-under-the-fingernails mold shop foreman.
> 
> Perhaps something similar occurred with the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle. Because James Steelman worked for the Armstrong Cork Company at the time, and who already had 20 other bottle patents under his belt, that it was decided to put the 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle patent in his name instead of the bottle's true designer, James Gordon Carr.
> 
> In other words ...
> 
> 1. The 1940 Pepsi Cola bottle was actually designed by James Gordon Carr.
> 
> 2. James Shipely Steelman had nothing to do with the bottle's original design other than his name was put on the patent.
> 
> But even if this is true, how is anyone ever going to prove it?
> 
> [ 1915 Coca Cola bottle patent - With Alexander Samuelson's name - Which should be Earl R. Dean ]
> 
> View attachment 171260


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I just wanted to let you know I'm working on printing/scanning/saving the entire Walter Mack/Pepsi Cola article from the two 1950 New Yorker magazines. But because there are so many pages I'm not sure I should post all of them. What do you think? I will if you want me to! But it will take some time. Its a great article and almost a complete nutshell history about Pepsi Cola.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Pictures of Interest ...


----------

